# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Ասել ճշմարտությունը

## StrangeLittleGirl

Հիվանդին պե՞տք է ասել ճշմարտությունը: Քննարկեք, հետո հարցում կավելացնեմ:

----------

Alphaone (12.01.2014), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (14.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Շատ դժվար հարցա…երևի մարդուցա կախված մեծամասամբ…սակայն խեղճ բժիշկը ոնց իմանանա իր դիմացինը ինչ մարդ է…այստեղից հետևում է որ ամեն դեպքում սկզբում երևի չարժի ասել…կարելի տնեցիներին ասել թող իրենք որոշեն, որը նրա համար ավելի լավ կլինի… :Think: …եսիմ դժվարա … :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

Անպայման պետք է բացառապես ճշմարտությունն ասել։ Իմ կարծիքով բժիշկն ուղղակի բարոյական իրավունք չունի ճշմարտությունը չասելու։ Հարազատների որոշմանը թողնելը սխալ եմ համարում։ Հարազատը ևս իրավունք չունի չասելու։ 
Ուղղակի պիտի բժիշկը շատ նրբանկատ լինի ու կարողանա այդ ճշմարտությունը նենց ասել հիվանդին, որ հիվանդը հնարավորին չափ լավ տանի։
Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ նույն միտքը տարբեր ձևերով ձևակերպելու, տարբեր ինտոնացիայով ու դիմացինի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով ասելու դեպքում խիստ տարբեր ազդեցություններ են լինում։ 
 Ամեն դեպքում, պարտավոր է միայն ու միայն ճշմարտությունն ասել։

_«Բարի մտքով լինի ասված թե չար, սիրուց թե ատելությունից – սուտը սուտ է և միշտ դատապարտելի»։_
Հովհաննես Թումանյան

----------

ars83 (16.06.2010)

----------


## Սամվել

:Think:  Եսիմ …իսկ միգուցե նաև հիվանդության տեսակից է՞ կախված…օրինակի համար …կարողա մի քիչ էլ կյանքից հիասթափված մարդ լինի և իմանալով իր հիվադությամ անբուժելիությունը և իր ճակատագրի դառնությունը դիմի անկանխատեսված անմտածված քայլերի  :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Եսիմ …իսկ միգուցե նաև հիվանդության տեսակից է՞ կախված…օրինակի համար …կարողա մի քիչ էլ կյանքից հիասթափված մարդ լինի և իմանալով իր հիվադությամ անբուժելիությունը և իր ճակատագրի դառնությունը դիմի անկանխատեսված անմտածված քայլերի


Հենց դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ պետք է նրբանկատ լինել ու նենց ասել մարդուն, որ մարդուն չդրդես նման քայլերի։ Պետք է դուխ տալ, օգնել, հարազատները պիտի կողքին լինեն դժվար պահին։ Դրանում է կայանում հարազատների դերը, այլ ոչ թե՝ խաբելում։
Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ճշմարտությունը լսելով ինչպես կվարվի էդ մարդը։ Գուցե էդ անբուժելի հիվանդ մարդը լիքը գործ ունի անելու էս կյանքում, նպատակներ, բարոյական պարտքեր ունի ու, լսելով հիվանդության մասին, սկսում է նենց ապրել, որ հասցնի ու հանգիստ խղճով մեռնի։
Ու սենց բազմաթիվ նուրբ հարցեր կան, որոնց մասին հնարավոր է, որ ո՛չ բժիշկը իմանա, ո՛չ էլ հարազատները։ Ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի հիվանդի փոխարեն կյանքի տենց կարևոր հարցերում որոշումներ ընդունել։ 
Կամ էլ գուցե դու չես կարող բուժել, բայց էս մարդը, իմանալով հիվանդության մասին, բուժման այլ ուղիներ է գտնում և այլն։ 
Մի խոսքով, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ուրիշի կյանքը առանց նրա համաձայնության տնօրինելու։

----------


## Սամվել

> Հենց դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ պետք է նրբանկատ լինել ու նենց ասել մարդուն, որ մարդուն չդրդես նման քայլերի։ Պետք է դուխ տալ, օգնել, հարազատները պիտի կողքին լինեն դժվար պահին։ Դրանում է կայանում հարազատների դերը, այլ ոչ թե՝ խաբելում։
> Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ճշմարտությունը լսելով ինչպես կվարվի էդ մարդը։ Գուցե էդ անբուժելի հիվանդ մարդը լիքը գործ ունի անելու էս կյանքում, նպատակներ, բարոյական պարտքեր ունի ու, լսելով հիվանդության մասին, սկսում է նենց ապրել, որ հասցնի ու հանգիստ խղճով մեռնի։
> Ու սենց բազմաթիվ նուրբ հարցեր կան, որոնց մասին հնարավոր է, որ ո՛չ բժիշկը իմանա, ո՛չ էլ հարազատները։ Ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի հիվանդի փոխարեն տենց կարևոր կյանքի հարցերում որոշումներ ընդունել։ 
> Կամ էլ գուցե դու չես կարող բուժել, բայց էս մարդը, իմանալով հիվանդության մասին, բուժման այլ ուղիներ է գտնում և այլն։ 
> Մի խոսքով, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ուրիշի կյանքը առանց նրա համաձայնության տնօրինելու։


Հե դե երևի դու ես ճիշտ…դրա համար էլ սկզբից ասեցի որ հաստատ բան չգիտեմ…բայց փաստարկներտ շատ լավն էին լիովին համաձայն եմ :Ok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Արշակի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ։  :Wink: 
Հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ երբ խոսքն ուրիշի մասին է, շատերը մտածում են, որ գուցե չասելն ավելի ճիշտ է, բայց բավական է, որ մարդկանց առաջարկես իրենց համար պատասխանել՝ նման իրավիճակում կուզենային ճշմարտությունն իմանալ, թե ոչ, համարյա բոլորը գերադասում են դառը ճշմարտությունը։ Ես այսքան ժամանակ միայն մի հոգուց եմ լսել, որ ինքը նման իրավիճակում հայտնվելու դեպքում կգերադասեր չիմանալ դրա մասին ու ապրել երջանիկ անգիտության մեջ։  :Think:

----------


## Angelina

Իրոք, շատ դժվար հարց է: :Think:  Երևի թե նայած, թե ինչ հիվանդություն է: :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

> Իրոք, շատ դժվար հարց է: Երևի թե նայած, թե ինչ հիվանդություն է:


Այո, ես քո հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, ճիշտ ես:

... :Blink:

----------


## Apsara

Իհարկե ասել, անպայման, բայց ճիշտ կերպ ասել, այնպես որ մարդու մեջ հույսը չկորի, ասել հիվանդության մասին և այն բուժելու մասին, ոչ թե միայն մահի մասին  անխուսափելի մահի:
Չնայած ինձ լույս աշխարհ բերած մարդը հիվանդացավ անբուժելի հիվանդությամբ, բայց նա կարողացավ իր մեջ ուժ գտնել ու անցնել այդ սահմանով, անհնարին ոչինչ չկա, չկա անբուժելի հիվանդություն, եթե հավատաս եթե ցանկանաս
Մարդ պիտի ճշմարտությունը իմանա, որ իր ընտրությունը կատարի, երբեք էլ ուշ չի ուղղվել…

----------


## Firegirl777

Նայած ինչ ճշմարտություն եթե, սկզբից դուրս է եկել որ անբուժելի հիվանդ է, իսկ հետո պարզել են որ իրենց բժշկական սխալն է, իհարկե պետք է ասել, իսկ եթե դիագնոզը ճիշտ է, ապա դե նայած մարդ կա դիմանում է, մարդ կա չէ, պետք է հաշվի առնել մարդկային առանձնահատկությունը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հարցումն ավելացված է: Խնդրում եմ՝ հնարավորինս անկեղծ լինել: «Չգիտեմ» տարբերակը դիտմամբ չեմ ընդգրկել:

----------


## Egern.net

Արշակի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ

Պետք է ասել ԱՆՊԱՅՄԱՆ

Դե ծանր է մոտալուտ մահվան մասին իմանալը: Բայց երբ որ վերջում հասկանում ես, որ ուրիշները գիտեին ու քեզ չէին ասում, շաաաաաատ ավելի ծանր ես տանում... IMHO

----------


## Universe

Կարծում եմ ամեն դեպքում բժիշկը պետք է ցուցաբերի ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆԱԿԱՆ մոտեցում այս հարցին, կախված այն բանից, թե դա մտնում է իր պարտակնությունների մեջ, թե՝ ոջ: 
Բժշկությունը համարվում է ՈՉ ՃՇԳՐԻՏ ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, եւ այստեղ ամեն ինչ հիմնված է հավանականությունների վրա, այնպես որ , եթե   ուղղակի կասկածում են  «հիվանդի» անբուժելի վիճակի վրա, ապա կարծում եմ, որ այդ դեպքում ճիշտը դեռեւս «հիվանդի» մոտ լռելն է :
Եթե Ես ինքս   (աստված չանի` լեզուս լալանա, 3 անգամ՝ թու, լավ նա վսյակի 3 անգամ էլ սեղանին եմ դխդխկացնում) նման վիճակում հայտնվեի, ապա կարծում եմ բավականին ծանր սթրեսս կտանեի դառը ճշմարտությունն իմանալուց հետո, սակայն չէի հանձնվի ԵՐԲԵ՛Ք... (նույնիսկ եթե ՄԱՀ  դզյաին տեսնեի պոլի փեդը ձեռքին :Smile:  )
Եկեք ամեն մեկս պատկերացնենք մեզ այդքան բարդ եւ պատասխանատու գործը կատարելիս: Երեւի թե շատերը կհրաժարվեին այդքան մեծ պատասխանատվություն իրենց վրա վերցնելուց...

----------


## John

Չէին ուզենա իմանալ… Կգերադասեի ապրել կյանքիս վերջին օրերը, չիմանալով, որ մեռնելու եմ: Ինչո՞ւ: Որովհետև կյանքը անհետաքրքիր կդառնա, եթե իմանամ, թե երբ եմ մեռնելու  :Wink:

----------


## adrenalin

եթե հիվանդը ուժեղ մարդ է ապա այո, հակառակ դեպքում կարիք չկա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եթե հիվանդը ուժեղ մարդ է ապա այո, հակառակ դեպքում կարիք չկա...


Իսկ ինչպե՞ս է որոշվում հիվանդը ուժեղ է, թե ոչ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չէին ուզենա իմանալ… Կգերադասեի ապրել կյանքիս վերջին օրերը, չիմանալով, որ մեռնելու եմ: Ինչո՞ւ: Որովհետև կյանքը անհետաքրքիր կդառնա, եթե իմանամ, թե երբ եմ մեռնելու


Ինչի կյանքիդ միակ հետաքրքրությունը/ազարտը մահվանդ ամսաթիվը չիմանալու մե՞ջ է։  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Ինձ թվում է եթե մարդ մեծ տարիքում է/օր.՝70 և բարձր/,ապա կարելի է ասել,քանի որ առանց այդ էլ նա համակերպված է,որ արդեն մեծ է/չնայած չեմ հավատում այդ ծերությանը,քանի որ այդ տարիքում է շատերը դեռ երիտասարդ են ու շաաատ են սիրում կյանքը/բայց ո՞վ չի սիրում :Think: / :Hands Up: /

Բայց ես չեմ կարող ապրել,իմանալով որ շուտով մահանալու եմ,եթե ինձ ասեն,ապա ես չեմ սպասի,որ ամեն ինչ բնականոն հունով ընթանա…/կարծում եմ հասկացաք,թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ :Wink: / :Blush: 

Չէ,է սխալ ա,պետք չի ասել :Xeloq:  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Ինչի կյանքիդ միակ հետաքրքրությունը/ազարտը մահվանդ ամսաթիվը չիմանալու մե՞ջ է։


Բնականաբար միակը չէ  :Smile:  Այստեղ ամսաթիվն էլ կարևորություն չունի: Ամեն դպեքում ես գերադասու մեմ մեռնել հանկարծակի, այդ մասին չիմանալով, ոչ թե կոնկտեր իմանալով, որ մաքսիմում ասենք թե 3 ամիս եմ ապրելու ու ամեն օր մտածեմ, որ կարողա մեռնեմ էդ օրը… Ու ինչքան մոտենա էդ «3 ամիս հետոյի օրը», այդքան կմեծանա հավանականությունը, որ սիրտս չի դիմանա ու ուրիշ բանից կմեռնեմ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէին ուզենա իմանալ… Կգերադասեի ապրել կյանքիս վերջին օրերը, չիմանալով, որ մեռնելու եմ: Ինչո՞ւ: Որովհետև կյանքը անհետաքրքիր կդառնա, եթե իմանամ, թե երբ եմ մեռնելու


Այստեղ խոսքը մահվան օրն իմանալու մասին չէ: Ոչ մի բժիշկ, ինչքան էլ լավ մասնագետ լինի, երբևէ չի կարող ճշգրիտ օր ասել: Թեման բացելիս ես բացարձակապես դա նկատի չեմ ունեցել: Խոսքս անբուժելի ծանր հիվանդության մասին է, որն անխուսափելիորեն կրճատում է մարդու կյանքը: Իմ սեփական կարծիքն է, որ ոչ մի բժիշկ իրավունք չունի ասելու, թե՝ քեզ այսքան կամ այնքան օր է մնացել ապրելու:

----------


## Սամվել

Իրոք Ժողովուրդ ես էլ հակվեցի այն մտքին որ նայած տարքի մարդուն :Think: 

Օրինակ 5 տարեկան երեխային կանգնես ասես գիտես բալիկ ջան քեզ մի 2 ամիսա մնացել  :Sad: …եսիմ իմ կարծիքով այս դեպքում ամեն տարիքի մարդկանց յուրովի վերաբերմունքա պետք  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Տարիք կա որ ավելի լավա երջանիկ ու անհոգ ապրես վերջին օրերտ քան իմանաս ու սկսես հաշվել ամեն օրը…

----------


## John

> Տարիք կա որ ավելի լավա երջանիկ ու անհոգ ապրես վերջին օրերտ քան իմանաս ու սկսես հաշվել ամեն օրը…


Հիմա ես էդ տարիքում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Ժողովուրդ, ով որ կարծում է, որ թեկուզ ինչ-որ տարիքներում պետք չի ասել, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք իմ այս գրառման մեջ հնչած հարցադրումներին.



> Հենց դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ պետք է նրբանկատ լինել ու նենց ասել մարդուն, որ մարդուն չդրդես նման քայլերի։ Պետք է դուխ տալ, օգնել, հարազատները պիտի կողքին լինեն դժվար պահին։ Դրանում է կայանում հարազատների դերը, այլ ոչ թե՝ խաբելում։
> *Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ճշմարտությունը լսելով ինչպես կվարվի էդ մարդը։ Գուցե էդ անբուժելի հիվանդ մարդը լիքը գործ ունի անելու էս կյանքում, նպատակներ, բարոյական պարտքեր ունի ու, լսելով հիվանդության մասին, սկսում է նենց ապրել, որ հասցնի ու հանգիստ խղճով մեռնի։
> Ու սենց բազմաթիվ նուրբ հարցեր կան, որոնց մասին հնարավոր է, որ ո՛չ բժիշկը իմանա, ո՛չ էլ հարազատները։ Ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի հիվանդի փոխարեն կյանքի տենց կարևոր հարցերում որոշումներ ընդունել։ 
> Կամ էլ գուցե դու չես կարող բուժել, բայց էս մարդը, իմանալով հիվանդության մասին, բուժման այլ ուղիներ է գտնում և այլն։* 
> Մի խոսքով, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի ուրիշի կյանքը առանց նրա համաձայնության տնօրինելու։


Եթե պետք է, կարող եմ մի հարյուր հատ էլ նմանատիպ իրավիճակներ ներկայացնել, երբ չես կարող իմանալ թե տվյալ հիվանդի համար ինչքան ողբերգական կլինի ճշմարտությունը *չ*ասելը։ [կատակախառը]Ուզում եք մի քանի հատ էլ դաժանառոմանտիկաողբերգական լացելու կինոների սցենարներ էլ նկարագրեմ էդ թեմայով, մի կուշտ լացեք, որ նոր համաձայնվեք հետս։ [/կատակախառը]

Իսկ այն դեպքում, երբ հիվանդն ինքը պնդում է, որ չի ուզում ճշմարտությունը լսել, իհարկե, այդ դեպքում պետք չի ասել։
Բայց դե հիվանդն այդ դեպքում անիմաստ ինքախաբեությամբ է զբաղվում։ Դա նման է այն երևույթին, որ ջայլամը, տեսնելով մոտեցող վտանգը, գլուխն ավազի մեջ է մտցնում։ Բայց դե դա ջայլամի/հիվանդի անձնական գործն է։ Բժիշկն էլ իրավունք չունի զոռով հիվանդի «գլուխը ավազի միջից հանելու»։ 
Իսկ երբ հիվանդը չի խնդրել նման բան, ապա շարունակում եմ մնալ այն համոզմանը, որ բժիշկն իրավունք չունի ճշմարտությունը չասելու։

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ, ով որ կարծում է, որ թեկուզ ինչ-որ տարիքներում պետք չի ասել, խնդրում եմ, որ պատասխանեք իմ այս գրառման մեջ հնչած հարցադրումներին.


 :Think: 



> Իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ճշմարտությունը լսելով ինչպես կվարվի էդ մարդը։ Գուցե էդ անբուժելի հիվանդ մարդը լիքը գործ ունի անելու էս կյանքում, նպատակներ, բարոյական պարտքեր ունի ու, լսելով հիվանդության մասին, սկսում է նենց ապրել, որ հասցնի ու հանգիստ խղճով մեռնի։
> Ու սենց բազմաթիվ նուրբ հարցեր կան, որոնց մասին հնարավոր է, որ ո՛չ բժիշկը իմանա, ո՛չ էլ հարազատները։ Ու ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի հիվանդի փոխարեն կյանքի տենց կարևոր հարցերում որոշումներ ընդունել։


 :Think: 
Դե Արշակ ջան կա տարիք երբ մարդը այդքան էլ շատ գործեր ու հոգու պարտքեր չի ունենում…որպես օրինակ նշեմ 5-12 տարեկան երեխաներին …ավելի փոքրները բան չեն հասկանում…նրանց դեպքում իմ կարծիքով նպատակահարմար է ասել նրանց ծնողներին բայց ոչ մի դեպքում հենց նրանց…եթե նրանց մնացել է քիչ ժամանակ թող այդ ժամանակն էլ անցկացնեն անհոգ և չտանջվեն…




> Կամ էլ գուցե դու չես կարող բուժել, բայց էս մարդը, իմանալով հիվանդության մասին, բուժման այլ ուղիներ է գտնում և այլն։


Այս դեպքում նունպես որոշում ընդունողները նրանք չեն…պետք է ասել ծնեղներին …և անկասկած նորմալ ծնողը կփորձի փրկել իր երեխային ինչ գնով էլ լինի  :Think:

----------


## dvgray

ստեղ դիտարկվում է միմիայն տրամաբանական կողմը: Հիվանդի դեպքում ավելի էական է հուզական-զգացմունքային ասպեկտը: Եթե հիվանդը չոր, կայացած տրամաբանությամբ անձմավորություն է, ապա կարելի է և ասել: Սակայն եթե գործ ունես անչափ զգացնմունքային մարդու հետ, որի հիվանդությունը միայն կարող է սրել զգացմունքային մոմենտները, ապա ասելը կարող է բերել անկանխատեսելի արդյունքների: Անկանխատեսելի՝ շրջապատի, ծանոթ-ազգականների համար:  Նաև կարող է դառնալ իսկական չարիք բոլորի համար...

Ասածս էն է, որ *բժշկությունը ընդհանրապես, և էս դեպքում առավել ևս պետք է հանդես բերի ճկունություն և խիստ անձնականացված ու բազմակողմանի կշռադատված մոտեցում*: 

Հ.Գ. Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ես միայն շնորհակալություն զգացում կունենամ ինձ ճիշտը ասելու համար :Smile: : Սակայն ինչպե՞ս ինձ կպահեմ դրանից հետո... ի՞նչ "անհետաձգելի" գործեր կձգտեմ ավարտել էս աշխարհում, կյանքիցս վերջնականապես ձեռ քաշելով... Ի՞նչ վերջին "ճշտի" համար կզոհեմ իմ արդեն օրերի հաշիվ ունեցող կյանքը/իսկ որ կզոհեմ, դա հաստատ գիտեմ :Smile: /:... դա մոտավոր գծերով մենակ ինձ է հայտնի :Wink: :

----------


## Արշակ

> Դե Արշակ ջան կա տարիք երբ մարդը այդքան էլ շատ գործեր ու հոգու պարտքեր չի ունենում…որպես օրինակ նշեմ 5-12 տարեկան երեխաներին …ավելի փոքրները բան չեն հասկանում…նրանց դեպքում իմ կարծիքով նպատակահարմար է ասել նրանց ծնողներին բայց ոչ մի դեպքում հենց նրանց…եթե նրանց մնացել է քիչ ժամանակ թող այդ ժամանակն էլ անցկացնեն անհոգ և չտանջվեն…


Նախ, ի՞նչ իմանաս, գուցե այդ 10 տարեկան երեխան, իմանալով իր լուրջ հիվանդության մասին, իր համար շատ կարևոր (թեկուզ մեզ համար ոչ էական), անկեղծ, մտերմիկ զրույց է ունենում իր ծնողների հետ, ինչ-որ հարցում բացվում է ու հանգստանում, իսկ այլ դեպքում տենց չէր վարվի։ 
Կամ էլ թեկուզ սենց.
երեխան չիմանալով իր հիվանդության մասին՝ իրեն տանջելով դաս է անում, գիրք է կրծում, իսկ մայրը, իմանալով հիվանդության մասին, երեխային համոզում է, թե՝ «գնա քո համար խաղ արա, հերիքա քեզ տանջես»։ Երեխան էլ, թե. «Չէ, մամ, ի՞նչ ես ասում, բա ես քեզ խոսք եմ տվել որ լավ բժիշկ եմ դառնալու, որ հիվանդ երեխաներին բուժեմ, որ իմ մահացած մեծ եղբոր պես ուրիշ ոչ ոք չմահանա»։ Ու ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարողանում ծնողները երեխային համոզել, որ քիչ դաս անի։ Երեխան էլ նեղվում է ծնողների նման վերբերմունքից։ Իսկ եթե իմանար հիվանդության մասին, նա մյուս երեխաների պես բակում կխաղար՝ վայելելով կյանքի վերջին օրերը։
Էդ էլ քեզ անհոգ խաղալու վերաբերյալ օրինակ։  :Smile: 

Ու սենց լիքը դեպքեր կարող են լինել։ Ու էդ դեպքերից շատերում էլ նույնիսկ մտերիմները կարող են չիմանալ։



> ... Ի՞նչ վերջին "ճշտի" համար կզոհեմ իմ արդեն օրերի հաշիվ ունեցող կյանքը/իսկ որ կզոհեմ, դա հաստատ գիտեմ/:...* դա մոտավոր գծերով մենակ ինձ է հայտնի*:


Ի դեպ, համոզված եմ, որ երեխաները նմանատիպ բաներն ընդհանուր առմամբ շատավելի հանգիստ են տանում, ավելի ճիշտ են վերաբերվում, քան մեծահասակները։ Մեծահասկաներն են հակված տենց դեպքերում ծանր տանելու, հիվանդագին ընկալելու ու ողբերգական հետևանքների բերող քայլերի դիմելու։




> ստեղ դիտարկվում է միմիայն տրամաբանական կողմը: Հիվանդի դեպքում ավելի էական է հուզական-զգացմունքային ասպեկտը: Եթե հիվանդը չոր, կայացած տրամաբանությամբ անձմավորություն է, ապա կարելի է և ասել: Սակայն եթե գործ ունես անչափ զգացնմունքային մարդու հետ, որի հիվանդությունը միայն կարող է սրել զգացմունքային մոմենտները, ապա ասելը կարող է բերել անկանխատեսելի արդյունքների: Անկանխատեսելի՝ շրջապատի, ծանոթ-ազգականների համար:  Նաև կարող է դառնալ իսկական չարիք բոլորի համար...
> 
> Ասածս էն է, որ *բժշկությունը ընդհանրապես, և էս դեպքում առավել ևս պետք է հանդես բերի ճկունություն և խիստ անձնականացված ու բազմակողմանի կշռադատված մոտեցում*: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ես միայն շնորհակալություն զգացում կունենամ ինձ ճիշտը ասելու համար: Սակայն ինչպե՞ս ինձ կպահեմ դրանից հետո... ի՞նչ "անհետաձգելի" գործեր կձգտեմ ավարտել էս աշխարհում, կյանքիցս վերջնականապես ձեռ քաշելով... Ի՞նչ վերջին "ճշտի" համար կզոհեմ իմ արդեն օրերի հաշիվ ունեցող կյանքը/իսկ որ կզոհեմ, դա հաստատ գիտեմ/:... դա մոտավոր գծերով մենակ ինձ է հայտնի:


dvgray, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որ շատ կարևոր է հաշվի առնել հուզական-զգացմունքային ասպեկտը ու որ բժիշկը պետք է ցուցաբերի ճկունություն, խիստ անձնականացված մոտեցում, էն իմաստով որ.



> Ուղղակի պիտի բժիշկը շատ նրբանկատ լինի ու կարողանա այդ ճշմարտությունը նենց ասել հիվանդին, որ հիվանդը հնարավորին չափ լավ տանի։
> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ նույն միտքը տարբեր ձևերով ձևակերպելու, տարբեր ինտոնացիայով ու դիմացինի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով ասելու դեպքում խիստ տարբեր ազդեցություններ են լինում։ 
> Ամեն դեպքում, պարտավոր է միայն ու միայն ճշմարտությունն ասել։
> …
> …պետք է նրբանկատ լինել ու նենց ասել մարդուն, որ մարդուն չդրդես նման քայլերի։ Պետք է դուխ տալ, օգնել, հարազատները պիտի կողքին լինեն դժվար պահին։ Դրանում է կայանում հարազատների դերը, այլ ոչ թե՝ խաբելում։


Ու ընդհանրապես, բժիշկը չպիտի ուղղակի դիագնոզը խփի հիվանդի ճակատին։ Նա պիտի նախ և առաջ հոգեբանորեն մարդուն օգնի, որ հիվանդը կարողանա ճիշտ վերաբերվել իր հիվանդությանը, ճիշտ եզրակացություններ անել։
Ի վերջո հոգեբանությունն էլ մարդու հոգեկանը բուժելու դեր ունի։ Հոգեբանական ճիշտ մոտեցումն այստեղ ամենակարևորն է։

----------


## Մանե

> Նախ, ի՞նչ իմանաս, գուցե այդ 10 տարեկան երեխան, իմանալով իր լուրջ հիվանդության մասին, իր համար շատ կարևոր (թեկուզ մեզ համար ոչ էական), անկեղծ, մտերմիկ զրույց է ունենում իր ծնողների հետ, ինչ-որ հարցում բացվում է ու հանգստանում, իսկ այլ դեպքում տենց չէր վարվի։


Արշակ ջան ախր տենց չի է,որ երեխեն իմանա մեռնելու ա,պարզ ա որ կվախենա,ու մի հատ էլ ակամա դրանից շաքարը կբարձրանա/առանց իրա գիտության ու ցանկության/
Ու թե պետք ա ապրեր մի տարի,կապրի կես տարի :Wink: 
Թող մի հարցում էլ ծնողների հետ չբացվի,մի բան էլ իրա մեջ մնա,բայց ապրի անհոգ ու ուրախ,քան թե ամեն պահի մտածի,որ ինքն անբուժելի ա ու շուտով կմեռնի :Sad: Չեմ կարծում,որ իմանալով իրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի,ընդհակառակը,կարծում եմ,որ կդառնա ավելի ագրեսիվ ու փակ,վերջիվերջո դեռ երեխա ա,չէ՞ :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Աշխարհում հարցումներ են անցկացվել, և պարզվել է, որ անբուժելի հիվանդների 50%-ը գիտեր, որ շուտով մեռնելու է, չնայած հարցման մասնակիցներից և ոչ մեկին բժիշկը չի ասել ճշմարտությունը:

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ ջան ախր տենց չի է,որ երեխեն իմանա մեռնելու ա,պարզ ա որ կվախենա,ու մի հատ էլ ակամա դրանից շաքարը կբարձրանա/առանց իրա գիտության ու ցանկության/
> Ու թե պետք ա ապրեր մի տարի,կապրի կես տարի
> Թող մի հարցում էլ ծնողների հետ չբացվի,մի բան էլ իրա մեջ մնա,բայց ապրի անհոգ ու ուրախ,քան թե ամեն պահի մտածի,որ ինքն անբուժելի ա ու շուտով կմեռնիՉեմ կարծում,որ իմանալով իրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կփոխվի,ընդհակառակը,կարծում եմ,որ կդառնա ավելի ագրեսիվ ու փակ,վերջիվերջո դեռ երեխա ա,չէ՞


Ինչ ասեմ, Մանե ջան, ցավում եմ, որ մեր հասարակության մեջ չեն հարգվում երեխայի զգացմունքները, իրավունքը, երեխային դեռ լիարժեք մարդ չեն համարում։ Շատ տխուրա :Sad: 
Իհարկե, էդ քո կարծիքն է ու ես հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, բայց միևնույն է շարունակում եմ վստահ լինել, որ տենց հարցերին երեխաները շատ ավելի հանգիստ են վերաբերվում, քան մեծերը։

----------


## dvgray

*Արշակ*
Հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը: Սակայն բերվեցին օրինակներ, ես էլ բերեմ մի այսպիսի օրինակ:

Պողոսը, իմանալով իր մոտակա մահվան մասին հենց էն պահին, երբ ուներ 1 ամիս շարունակվող թունդ վեճ Պետրոսի հետ: Պետրոսը, օգտվելով իր ավելի լավ կարգավիճակից, ինչ որ առիթով նվաստացրել ու թունդ վիրավորել էր Պողոսի արժանապատվությունը: Պողոսը գլուխը կախ կուլ էր տվել վիրավորանքը, և ատամները սեղմած ապրում էր, սպասելով լավ օրերի, երբ ինքը հնարավորություն կունենա վրեժը լուծելու: 
Եվ ահա, իմանալով իր մահվան անխուսափելիության մասին, սեղանից վերցնում է հացի դանակը, ու առանց երկար բարակ մտածելու 10 ծանր հարվածներով սպանում է Պետրոսին: 
Պետրոսը իր մի սխալի համար կրում է անհամարժեք պատիժ ՝ զրկվում է կյանքից, իսկ իր երեխաները՝ երիտասարդ հորից:
Էս սպանությունը չէր լինի, եթե բժիշկը /նրբանկատ կամ ուրիշ իդեալական ճանապարհով - ոնց կուզես/ հայտնած չլիներ Պողոսին իր մոտալուտ մահվան մասին:
Եվ իմանալով էս դեպքի մասին, բժիշկը հոգեկան մեծ ստրեսներ է ունենում, որը արագ բերում է սրտի կաթվածի ու մահվան:

Հ.Գ. Բոլոր դեպքերը և դեմքերը մտածածին են  :Smile: :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չնայած ուզում էի մի քանի օր էլ սպասել, հետո գրել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ արդեն ժամանակն է մի քիչ պալյատիվ բժշկության և այլ մանրամասների մասին խոսելը:
Նախ, անիմաստ է ուրիշի (լինի դա երեխա, Պողոս, թե Պետրոս) փոխարեն որոշում. նա պե՞տք է իմանա ճշմարտությունը, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ՝ տեսնում եք, թե հարցումն ինչպես եմ ձևակերպել: Դա հենց այնպես չեմ արել: Հաճախ շատ հեշտ է լինում ուրիշի փոխարեն խոսելը… ուրիշին ցավ կպատճառի, ուրիշը տեղում կմեռնի, բայց ես պետք է իմանամ, ես ուրիշ չեմ, ես ուժեղ եմ: Ծիծաղելի է:

Ասեմ, որ նմանատիպ հարցումներ անցկավել են նաև ավելի մեծ մասշտաբներով: Բժիշկների 100%-ը, իսկ ոչ բժիշկների 80%-ն է կամեցել իմանալ ճշմարտությունը: Եթե մարդ կամենում է իմանալ, մենք ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք ունենք որևէ բան թաքցնելու: Եթե անգամ վատ լուրը լսելուց հետո հիվանդը դեպրեսիայի մեջ կընկնի, ոչինչ, թող ընկնի. դա պահ է, պետք է ապրել: Իսկ նախօրոք ծնողներին կամ հարազատներին ասելը շատ ավելի սխալ է: Նրանք նույնպես ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունեն հիվանդի փոխարեն որոշելու:

Լավ, իսկ ի՞նչ անենք մյուս 20%-ի հետ, որը չի ուզում իմանալ ճշմարտությունը: Շատ պարզ. հիվանդին հարցնում ես: Ես Արշակի հետ համաձայն չեմ, որ այդ մարդիկ ջայլամի քաղաքականություն են վարում: Մարդ է, դա էլ իր որոշումն է: Հետո, եթե դրական պատասխան է տալիս, պետք է հարցնել, թե ինչ ծավալով է ուզում իմանալ, ում է ուզում կանչել, որ հետը ներկա լինի վատ լուրը հայտնելու պահին:

Բացի դրանից, ճշմարտությունը հայտնելով բժիշկը շահում է հիվանդի վստահությունը, սկսվում է համագործակցություն: Մի անգլիացի բժիշկ, որը զբաղվում է պալյատիվ բժշկությամբ (հետևաբար շատ հաճախ է այսպիսի ծանր պարտականության առաջ կանգնում), պատմում է, որ երբ առաջին անգամ հիվանդին ասաց ճշմարտությունը, նա ասաց. «Շնորհակալ եմ, բժի՛շկ, երևի Ձեզ համար շատ դժվար էր»: 

Երբ հիվանդը չի իմանում ճշմարտությունը, սկսում է հարցեր տալ: Խուսափողական պատասխաններ ստանալով՝ սկսում է ենթադրություններ անել, այլևս չվստահել բժշկին, իսկ դա կարող է խանգարել բուժման հետագա ընթացքին: Այո՛, այո՛, թեկուզ հիվանդը շուտով մեռնելու է, բայց պետք է լավացնել մնացած կյանքի որակը: Հիշենք, որ բուժել չի նշանակում ապաքինել: 

Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Նշածս անգլիացի բժիշկը, որն արդեն բավական երկար ժամանակ է, ինչ այդ ոլորտում է աշխատում, երբևէ չի նկատել ինքնասպանության, սրտի կաթվածի կամ նմանատիպ այլ դեպքեր: Դրա պատճառը կարծում եմ այն է, որ հիվանդին նախապատրաստել է վատ լուրին:

----------


## Մանե

> Հետո, եթե դրական պատասխան է տալիս, պետք է հարցնել, թե ինչ ծավալով է ուզում իմանալ, ում է ուզում կանչել, որ հետը ներկա լինի վատ լուրը հայտնելու պահին:


Բյուր ջան հարցի մի օրինակ կասե՞ս :Smile: 
Օրինակ դու ոնց կձևակերպեիր :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան հարցի մի օրինակ կասե՞ս
> Օրինակ դու ոնց կձևակերպեիր


Ես կտամ այն անգլիացի բժշկի ձևակերպումը, որն ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս:
«Դու ուզու՞մ ես իմանալ քո հիվանդության մասին ամեն ինչ»:

----------


## dvgray

> Չնայած ուզում էի մի քանի օր էլ սպասել, հետո գրել, բայց կարծում եմ, որ արդեն ժամանակն է մի քիչ պալյատիվ բժշկության և այլ մանրամասների մասին խոսելը:
> Նախ, անիմաստ է ուրիշի (լինի դա երեխա, Պողոս, թե Պետրոս) փոխարեն որոշում. նա պե՞տք է իմանա ճշմարտությունը, թե՞ ոչ: Կարծում եմ՝ տեսնում եք, թե հարցումն ինչպես եմ ձևակերպել: Դա հենց այնպես չեմ արել: Հաճախ շատ հեշտ է լինում ուրիշի փոխարեն խոսելը… ուրիշին ցավ կպատճառի, ուրիշը տեղում կմեռնի, բայց ես պետք է իմանամ, ես ուրիշ չեմ, ես ուժեղ եմ: Ծիծաղելի է:


Այստեղ ոչ մի ծիծաղել բան էլ չկա: 
Առօրյա կյանք լեցուն է նրանով, որ "ուրիշը" որոշում է ընդունում քո փոխարեն, և դու ուզես թէ չուզես, իմացյալ թէ անիմացյալ, հիմնականում ենթարկվում ու կատարում ես դրանք:
Մարդկությունը գնում է դեպի համատեղ ընդունվելիք որոշումները ու պատասխանատվությունները, սակայն իրականում դեռ շաաաաա՜տ հեռու է դրանից: Մարդկանց միջև կա մակարդակների, հասկացողությունների, կրթական և կուլտուրական խորը անդունդներ: Եվ անկախ ամեն ինչից ավելի խելոքը լավ դեպքերում, կամ ավելի ուժեղը - զոռբայական դեպքերում, իր վրա է վերցնում ուրիշի փոխարեն որոշումներ ընդունելու պատասխանատվությունը՝  հայտարարելու պատերազմներ, կնքելու խաղաղություններ, փորձարկելու քիմիական ու միջուկային զենքեր և այլն: 
Եվ հավատա, որ հիմնականում էտ որոշող ընդունողները այդպես էլ մտածում են -



> ուրիշին ցավ կպատճառի, ուրիշը տեղում կմեռնի, բայց ես պետք է իմանամ, ես ուրիշ չեմ, ես ուժեղ եմ


Ու սա է ռեալությունը:

----------


## I love love

Ես ինքս քվեարկել եմ, որ կուզենայի իմանալ ճշմարտությունը: Ինչքան էլ դառը այն լինի
ես նախընտրում եմ ճիշտը: Իսկ բժշկի խնդիրը շատ դժվար է, գուցե հիվանդության մասին ասել հարազատներին, իսկ նրանք էլ առաջինը ասեն այդ մասին;

----------


## Brigada

Ընդհանրապես ամեն մարդ ունի ճշմարտությունը իմանալու իրավունքը: Բայց երբեմն չարժի ասել ճշմարտությունը,  դա կախված է մարդու թույլ և ուժեղ լինելուց: եթե մարդը բնավորությամբ թույլա ու իրան ասեն որ անբուժելի հիվանդա ինքը ներշնչանքից ավելի շուտ էն աշխարհ կգնա:

----------


## Moon

Իհարկե պետք է ասել, բայց ասել զգուշորեն ու հույս տալով։ կան բժիշկներ, որ անխիղճ ասում են։ Համ էլ անբուժելի ոչինչ չկա, եթե կա հավատ։Իմ անձնական կարծիքնա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ բժշկի խնդիրը շատ դժվար է, գուցե հիվանդության մասին ասել հարազատներին, իսկ նրանք էլ առաջինը ասեն այդ մասին;


Բժիշկը ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունի որևէ բան առաջինը հարազատներին ասելու, ինչը, ցավոք, Հայաստանում շատ տարածված երևույթ է:



> Իհարկե պետք է ասել, բայց ասել զգուշորեն ու հույս տալով։ կան բժիշկներ, որ անխիղճ ասում են։


Հույս տալով ասելն արդեն ճշմարտություն ասել չէ:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Պատասխանել եմ - Այո:
Ես, անգամ, իմ բժշկից կպահանջեմ ճշմարտությունը: Դա ինձ կօգնի անելիքս իմանալ, եթե ապրելուն քիչ է մնացել՝ կիսատ բաներն ավարտել, թանկագինների հետ ավելի շատ ժամանակ անցկացնել, անել բաներ՝ որոնք մտադրվել էի հետո անել: Մի խոսքով ապրելիքս ապրել լիարժեք: Առանց խուճապի, պատվով, հանգիստ: Ժողովրդական խոսք է. մեռնելը որ կա, էլ խռխռալը որն ա…

----------


## I love love

> StrangeLittleGirl;  Բժիշկը ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չունի որևէ բան առաջինը հարազատներին ասելու, ինչը, ցավոք, Հայաստանում շատ տարածված երևույթ է:


Իսկ, եթե հարազատները մի պոքր նախապատրաստեն, դա էլ է ոչ բարոյական իրավունք, կուզենայի իմանալ: Օրինակ ես կնախընտրեմ ինձ հարազատ մարդուց լսեմ նուրբ բառեր, հետո նոր լսեմ բժշկի մասնագիտական լուրջ տերմիններով բառեր: Վերջերս ԱՄՆ-ից մի հիվանդ կին էր եկել: Նրան բժիշկներն ասել էին, որ 2 ամիս է մնացել ապրելու: Խեղճ կինը պատմում էր, որ այնքան չոր ու կոպիտ էին խոսել նրա հետ ու ոչ մի բարեկամ այդ պահին իր կողքին չէր եղել: Դա էլ է ոչ բարոյական, չեք կարծում?

----------


## Dayana

> Անպայման պետք է բացառապես ճշմարտությունն ասել։ Իմ կարծիքով բժիշկն ուղղակի բարոյական իրավունք չունի ճշմարտությունը չասելու։ Հարազատների որոշմանը թողնելը սխալ եմ համարում։ Հարազատը ևս իրավունք չունի չասելու։ 
> Ուղղակի պիտի բժիշկը շատ նրբանկատ լինի ու կարողանա այդ ճշմարտությունը նենց ասել հիվանդին, որ հիվանդը հնարավորին չափ լավ տանի։
> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ նույն միտքը տարբեր ձևերով ձևակերպելու, տարբեր ինտոնացիայով ու դիմացինի նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքով ասելու դեպքում խիստ տարբեր ազդեցություններ են լինում։ 
>  Ամեն դեպքում, պարտավոր է միայն ու միայն ճշմարտությունն ասել։
> 
> _«Բարի մտքով լինի ասված թե չար, սիրուց թե ատելությունից – սուտը սուտ է և միշտ դատապարտելի»։_
> Հովհաննես Թումանյան


Արշակ ջան դու իհարկե ճիշտ ես, ու ես էլ կողմ կլինեմ իմանալ ճշմարտությունը, բայց երբեմն այդ իմանալը շատ ավելի բացասական է ազդում հիվանդի վրա։ 
Օրինակս շատ հեռու չէ։ Իմ պապաիկը  :Sad:  նա քաղցկեղով է հիվանդացել ու երբ ասել են, որ անբուժելի հիվանդ է, մի երկու շաբաթում սաստիկ ընկճվելուց խիստ վատացել է  :Sad:  այն դպքում, երբ մինչ բժշկին դիմելը ուղղակի մի թեթև վատ է զգացել  իրեն  :Sad:  Այնպես ,որ ոչ ասելն է լավ, ոչ չասելը  :Sad:

----------


## Mitre

Հայաստանում եթե բժիշկը հարազատներին չասի,բա էլ ումից փող ուզի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ, եթե հարազատները մի պոքր նախապատրաստեն, դա էլ է ոչ բարոյական իրավունք, կուզենայի իմանալ: Օրինակ ես կնախընտրեմ ինձ հարազատ մարդուց լսեմ նուրբ բառեր, հետո նոր լսեմ բժշկի մասնագիտական լուրջ տերմիններով բառեր: Վերջերս ԱՄՆ-ից մի հիվանդ կին էր եկել: Նրան բժիշկներն ասել էին, որ 2 ամիս է մնացել ապրելու: Խեղճ կինը պատմում էր, որ այնքան չոր ու կոպիտ էին խոսել նրա հետ ու ոչ մի բարեկամ այդ պահին իր կողքին չէր եղել: Դա էլ է ոչ բարոյական, չեք կարծում?


Ո՛չ, միևնույն է, դա բժշկի պարտականությունն է: Նա պետք է առանց տերմինների, պարզ ու հասարակ բացատրի: Հասկանու՞մ ես, բժիշկը հարազատին չի բուժում, այլ՝ հիվանդին, իսկ մեջտեղը հարազատ խառնելը փչացնում է բժիշկ-հիվանդ հարաբերությունները: Հետո, հարազատը վայնասուն է բարձրացնում, կարող է որոշել չասել, կարող է լարվածությունից չափազանցնել, կարող է ընդհանրապես սխալ հասկանալ ու սխալ բացատրել:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ուղղակի մոտեցումների տարբերություն է: Արևմտյան մշակույթում ձևավորվել է սկզբունք, որ պետք է հիվանդի պարտադիր ասվի իր դիագնոզը… Սովետում հակառակը՝ չեն ասել, դա պաշտոնապես ընդունված մոտեցում է եղել… 
Եւրոպացիք միշտ ելնում են նրանից, որ ամեն մարդ իր կյանքի տերն է և ամեն մարդ անում է իր գործը, բժշկի գործը դիագնոզը որոշելը ու հիվանդին հայտնելն է, իսկ ասել չասելու որոշումը բժիշկը ընդհարապես չպետք է ընդունի, դա պետք է լինի իր ուղղակի պարտականությունը: 
Կան մարդիկ, որ դիագնոզը իմանում են և հուսահատվում, կան հակառակ դեպքերը, երբ մարդիկ ավելի մեծ ձգտումով են սկսում պայքարել կյանքի համար… Հիմա ինչպես որոշես մեկ ուրիշի փոխարեն և չսխալվես՞ կամ եթե մարդը մենակ է գալիս հետազոտության, բարեկամները չեն եկել, պետք է չասվի իրեն դիագնոզը՞

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ո՛չ, միևնույն է, դա բժշկի պարտականությունն է: Նա պետք է առանց տերմինների, պարզ ու հասարակ բացատրի: Հասկանու՞մ ես, բժիշկը հարազատին չի բուժում, այլ՝ հիվանդին, իսկ մեջտեղը հարազատ խառնելը փչացնում է բժիշկ-հիվանդ հարաբերությունները: Հետո, հարազատը վայնասուն է բարձրացնում, կարող է որոշել չասել, կարող է լարվածությունից չափազանցնել, կարող է ընդհանրապես սխալ հասկանալ ու սխալ բացատրել:


Հավելեմ չասելու բացասական հետևանքները… Երբ տատիկիս մոտ քաղցկեղ էին հայտնաբերել :Sad:   հայրիկս ոչ ոքին չէր ասում հիվանդության մասին, ոչ բարեկամներին, ոչ հորաքրոջս, ոչ ոքի… միայն մեր ընտանիքը գիտեր: և իրեն էլ չէին ասում, ենթագիտակցաբար վախենում էին ասել, բայց պատկերացրեք, ինչքան ծանր հոգեբանական լարվածություն է մարդու համար միայնակ քարշ տալ այդ բեռը, շփվել հիվանդի հետ ամեն օր և նրանից բան տաքցնել…  եբր բարեկամները իմանում են, գոնե օգնում են, քաջալերում են հույս են տալիս, իսկ երբ չեն ասում ոչ ոքի մենակ մի մարդու ուսերին է ամբողջ ծանրությունը ընկնում:

----------


## Jarre

Ես կարծում եմ, որ հայտնելը ճիշտ է (չհաշված բացառությունները)։

Դա պետք է արվի շատ հմուտ ու նրբանկատ ձևով։

Ինչո՞ւ է ճիշտ։  Քանի որ դա սիրո դրսևորում է մարդու հանդեպ։  Երբ մարդը իմանում է դա շատ ցավալի է։  Բայց հետո նա ունենում է հնարավորություն իր վախերով, զգացմունքներով կիսվելու իր մտերիմների հետ։  Կարողանում է ավարտին հասցնել, այն գործերը որոնք իր արժեքային համակարգում մեծ տեղ են զբաղեցնում։  Այս հարցում ճիշտը իմանալը չի տալիս ավելորդ հույսեր և ակնկալիքներ, որոնց չիրականացումը շատ դեպքերում ցավալի հոգեբանական հետևանքներ է թողնում մարդու վրա։

----------


## cold skin

Մենք էլ հիմա կանգնած ենք ահավոր կացության մեջ: Հարազատս հիվանդ է և նրան ճիշտ դիագնոզի մասին չեն ասել, միայն նրա համար, որ ներշնչելով՝ ավելի վատ կտանի հիվանդությունը:
Հիմա չգիտեմ էդ մարդուն կարելի է ասել, թե չէ: Բժիշկը թողել է մեր հայեցողության տակ:
Մենք էլ որոշեցինք որ չասենք ու հիմա ամեն մեկս , զգում եմ, սրտի խորքում ծանր է տանոմ այդ փաստը: Չգիտեմ…

----------

Jarre (13.03.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Դեռ շատ փոքրուց շատ անգամ  մտածել եմ այս հարցի մասին: Եթե իմանայի, որ անբուժելի հիվանդ եմ ու ինձ հաշված ժամանակ է մնացել ապրելու ի՞նչ կանեի:  Նույնիսկ մտածել եմ թե ինչ կանեի: Ու պատկերացնել, որ հանկարծ  նման բան լինելու դեպքում ինձնից թաքացնեն ճշմարտությունը ուղղակի սարսափելի է :Smile: :   Պարզապես իմ ազատ իրավունքի ոտնահարում կլինի , իսկ ազատ իրավունքը թանկ է կյանքից /ըստ ինձ/:  Ինչպե՞ ս կարելի է իմ փոխարեն որոշել, թե ես ինչպես անցկացնեմ իմ վերջին օրերը, չէ որ դա ես եմ ուզում որոշել: 

Ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է, որ մահը ինչքան էլ սարսափելի՝  մեր կյանքի մասն է կազմում և անխուսափելի: Ինչու՞ է առաջ գալիս ճշմարտությունը չասելու խնդիրը: Մարդիկ վախենում են, որ հարազատը լավ չի տանի...: Այո դա այդպես է, շատերը այդ լուրից մի քանի օր հետո մահանում են, երբ իրենց ավելի երկար ժամանակ էր կանխատեսված: Պատճառն այն է, որ *մարդիկ ընդհանրապես պետք է պատրաստ լինեն նման լուրեր լսելու*: Այսքինքն իրենց կյանքի ընթացքում պետք է դա սովորեն, մտածեն այդ մասին, որովհետև դա այն բանն է որից ոչ ոք ապահովագրված չէ: Պետք է նաև այսպես ասած՝ այդ ուղությամբ էլ _ճիշտ դաստիարակություն_ ստանան: Իհարկե սովորաբար ընդունված չէ կյանքի ընթացքում խոսել մահվան մասին :Smile:  հենց մեկը խոսում է բերանը փակում են « սուս տենց դեբիլ բաներ մի խոսա»... Բայց երբ դեպքը գալիս է սկսում են հանգստացնել, որ դա այդքան էլ վատ չէ. :Smile: . այ այստեղից է գալիս այդ շոկային իրավիճակը, որ մարդը չի կարողանում տանել ճշմարտությունը:  
Պարզապես պետք է ընդունել, որ մահը նույնպես կյանքի մասն է : Ու մինչ այդ ներսում դաստիրարակված ու պատրաստված լինել դրան: Ու այդ ժամանակ խնդիր չի լինի ճշմարտությունն իմանալու ժամանակ:

----------

Jarre (13.03.2009), Ուլուանա (16.03.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Սա հենց էն դեպքնա երբ «մեդալը  երկու  երես  ունի».: Կարծում  եմ հաշվի  պիտի  առնվի  տվյալ  անձի  բնությունը  ու  նոր  որոշել  ասել  թե  չասել: Մարդիկ  կան  որոնք իմանալով  մոտալուտ  մահվան  լուրը`  ամբողջ  ուժերը  հավաքում  են  և  ներդրում  ապաքինման  գործին  և  ասեմ  նման  օրինակներ  կան  իմ  տեսադաշտում  ու  պիտի  նշեմ, որ  պայքարի  արդյունքը  շատ  հուսադրող  է: Բայց  դե  մարդիկ  էլ  կան  նման  լուրից  կարող  են  լրիվ  կորցնել իրենց  ու  ինչը  պիտի  աներ  հիվանդության  բնականոն  ընթացքը  իրենք  կարագացնեն:

----------

Jarre (14.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց դե մարդիկ էլ կան նման լուրից կարող են լրիվ կորցնել իրենց ու ինչը պիտի աներ հիվանդության բնականոն ընթացքը իրենք կարագացնեն:


Համամիտ եմ։  Շատ կարևոր է այս հարցում անհատական մոտեցում ցույց տալ, քանի որ ամեն մարդ մի ձև կարող է արձագանքել։  Բայց ես լիովին համաձայն եմ Ամինայի այս գրածին՝



> Պետք է նաև այսպես ասած՝ այդ ուղությամբ էլ ճիշտ _դաստիարակություն_ ստանան


Այո՛, կարծում եմ, որ այս հարցում մարդուն հարկավոր է պատրաստել՝ դաստիարակել տարիներ առաջ, որ երբ գա այդ պահը, մարդ քչից-շատից մի քիչ գոնե հավասարակշված ռեակցիա տա։  

Կյանքում առանձնաշնորհում եմ ունեցել մի քանի անգամ նամակագրվել հայտնի փիլիսոփա, գիտնական և ֆանտաստ գրողներից մեկի հետ։  Նա իր նամակներից մեկում գրեց իր տեսակետը մահվան մասին. _«....Մենք պետք է սովորենք կյանքը ընդունել, որպես ժամանակահատված, որն ունի սկիզբ ու վերջ։  Որքա՜ն էլ, որ ունիկալ լինի մեկ մարդը, նրա գոյություն ունենալը այնքան էլ չի ազդում և փոխում իրերի ընդհանուր դրությունը։  Ամենակարևորն այն է, որ մարդկային ցեղի կյանքը չդադարի և անընդհատ թարմացվի։  Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը անմահ է, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ անհատի կյանքը կարող է տևել հավիտյան, թեև չեմ ժխտում դրա հնարավորությունն էլ, այլ այն պատճառով, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ արարած կյանքի չդադարող և չընդհատվող շղթայում անհրաժեշտ օղակ է։  Մահվան հարցում մենք չպետք է լինենք անկիրթ մարդիկ՝ վախենալով մահվանից, այլ պետք է պատրաստ լինենք այն ընդունելու հանուն կյանքի թարմացման։  Մենք պարտավոր ենք մահանալ։....Սակայն ինչը կարող է օգնել մարդուն, որ նա կարողանա համարձակորեն ընդունել մահը։  Ես և այլ գիտնականներ կարծում ենք, որ գիտությունը սպանում է Աստծուն, սակայն սա հենց այն խնդիրներից է, որ գիտությունը, արվեստը կամ մեկ ուրիշ բան, երբեք չի կարող լուծել առանց Աստծու»։_  Ի դեպ, այս միտքը փոքր ինչ այլ բառերով և խոսքերով հանդիպում է նրա գրած տարբեր գիտաֆանտաստիկ վեպերում և պատմություններում։

----------

Սելավի (14.03.2009)

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Լավ հարցադրում է, Բյուրակն…

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել կարծիքներ այս հարցից ծագող նոր հարցերի շուրջ։ Օրինակ՝ 

եթե իմանայիք որ տառապում եք անբուժելի հիվանդությամբ, ապա կթաքցնեյի՞ք այն բոլորից, նույնիսկ մտերիմներից, թե՞ ոչ։

----------


## Չիպ

եթե իմանայիք որ տառապում եք անբուժելի հիվանդությամբ, ապա կթաքցնեյի՞ք այն բոլորից, նույնիսկ մտերիմներից, թե՞ ոչ:


հետաքրքիր հարց էր.
Ես երեվի կթաքցնեի, որ հարազատներիս ցավ չպատճառեի համել, որ ավելորդ չղճահարությամբ ինձ չնայեին:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Sisul-ի խոսքերից
> 
> Ես երեվի կթաքցնեի, որ հարազատներիս ցավ չպատճառեի համել, որ ավելորդ չղճահարությամբ ինձ չնայեին:


Բայց չէ որ մարդը հենց իր համար ամենանեղ ժամանակներում է ուզում  որ  կողքին ունենա իրեն ապավեն կանգնող մեկին, բայց ոչ խղճացող:

----------


## Չիպ

> Բայց չէ որ մարդը հենց իր համար ամենանեղ ժամանակներում է ուզում  որ  կողքին ունենա իրեն ապավեն կանգնող մեկին, բայց ոչ խղճացող:



Իսկ չես կարծում, որ հիվադության դեպքում, բացառված չի ,որ հարազատներտ քո նկատմամբ կլցվեն խղճահարությամբ :Think:

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ չես կարծում, որ հիվադության դեպքում, բացառված չի ,որ հարազատներտ քո նկատմամբ կլցվեն խղճահարությամբ


Sisul, բայց վաղ թե ուշ իմանալու են, չէ՞։  Իսկ արդյո՞ք այդ ժամանակ խղճահարությամբ չեն լցվի։  Հետո կարծում եմ, որ խղճահարության մեջ վատ բան չկա։  Եթե մենք կյանքում անկախ ենք, ապա ուրիշի խղճարահարությունը, կամ մեկ ուրիշ մեզ անցանկալի զգացմունք կամ տեսակետ չի ազդի մեզ վրա։

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Sisul-ի* խոսքերից
> Իսկ չես կարծում, որ հիվադության դեպքում, բացառված չի ,որ հարազատներտ քո նկատմամբ կլցվեն խղճահարությամբ


Ոչ միայն կարծում  եմ , այլ  նաև համոզված եմ,  որ  հենց  խղճահարությամբ  էլ  կլցվեն: Բայց  էստեղ  մի բան  էլ  կա: Իմ  կարծիքով եթե  հիվանդը ինքը այդպիսի իրավիճակներ քիչ ստեղծի, կարծում  եմ  հարազատները  կկարողանան  հույզերը թաքցնել` գոնե  հիվանդի ներկայությամբ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Եթե հիվանդությունը բերելու է հարաբերականորեն կարճ ժամանակահատվածում հիվանդի անխուսափելի մահվան, իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ ասել… Մեռնելն այդքան հեշտ չէ: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, չեմ էլ կասկածում՝ բոլորս էլ պատկերացնում ենք… Բայց անխուսափելի մահվան սպասելը շա՜տ ավելի ծանր կլինի տանել թե հիվանդի, թե նրա հարազատների կողմից: Հատկապես՝ երիտասարդներին է վերաբերվում… Որևէ մեկս չենք զգացել դա: 
Թվում է, թե մի քիչ էլ ռոմանտիկա կա այդ ամենի մեջ: Նկատի ունեմ այն փաստի գիտակցումը, որ քեզ մի քանի ամսվա կյանք է մնացել և այլն… Շուտով կթակես երկնքի դռները այն երկու գերմանացի երիտասարդների նման և այլն: Բայց ես այդ ֆիլմին չեմ հավատում, սուտ է: Մարդը, որը գիտակցում է, որ շուտով մեռնելու է երբեք նման վարքագիծ չի դրսևորի: Այս ամենն իմ խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով:

----------

dvgray (15.03.2009), Քամի (15.03.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Շատ ուշ միացա այս թեմային, որը նաեւ իմ անձնական հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակում է:

Ուզում եք ռոմանտիկ մտածել, թե կարեկցել հիվանդին, սակայն բոլոր դեպքերում էլ ճշմարտությունը միակն է՝ *հիվանդը պետք է լիարժեքորեն տեղեկացված լինի իր վիճակի, նաեւ՝ հիվանդության ելքի մասին*: Սա է պահանջում բժշկական էթիկայի նորմերը: Ոչ թե՝ պետք է կամ պետք չէ, այլ սա հիվանդի անժխտելի իրավունքն է՝ իր մասին իմանալ առավելագույնը եւ ճիշտը:

Եվ, կարծում եմ, սա ճիշտ է: Չասելով նրան իրականությունը, դրանով իսկ նրան զրկում եք իր իսկ անձի վերաբերյալ ակտիվ որոշումներ կայացնելու հնարավորությունից, կամ՝ խեղաթյուրում եք նրա պատկերացումներն իր իսկ կյանքի ապագայի վերաբերյալ: Սա կարեկցել չի բնավ, այլ՝ սխալ: Չասելով, չեք կարեկցի, եւ հակառակը, ասելով չեք դառնում բիրտ ռեալիստ:

Եթե կարիք եք զգում, կարող եմ նաեւ մեջբերումներ կատարել միջազգային փաստաթղթերից:

Պատկերացրեք, որ դուք հիվանդ եք (իհարկե, զուտ տեսականորեն, ու սատանի ականջն էլ խուլ), Ձեզ դրեք նման իրավիճակի մեջ եւ տեսեք, թե ինչքանո՞վ է բարոյական Ձեզ հետ տուն-տունիկ խաղալը:

Հ.Գ. Եթե խոսքը հանկարծամահության մասին չէ, ապա միշտ էլ ծանր անբուժելի հիվանդները բոլորից էլ լավ գիտեն, թե ինչ է իրենց սպասվում: Այնպես որ, շատ ավելի արդիական թեմա է այսպես կոչված "կյանքի վերջին օրերի խնամքի" փիլիսոփայությունը՝ "պալիատիվ խնամքը", որը մի ամբողջ գիտություն է: Մենք դեռ շատ հեռու ենք նման բաներից, իսկ նորմալ երկրներում հոսպիսային ծառայություններ կան, որոնք նպատակն էլ հենց մարդու կյանքի վերջին օրերի խնամքն է ու նրա տառապանքների մեղմացումը: Թե չէ, ցավից տառապող մարդուն դնել ու ամեն օր համոզել, թե իր մոտ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկա, մի քիչ անլուրջ է:

----------


## dvgray

> Շատ ուշ միացա այս թեմային, որը նաեւ իմ անձնական հետաքրքրությունների շրջանակում է:
> 
> Ուզում եք ռոմանտիկ մտածել, թե կարեկցել հիվանդին, սակայն բոլոր դեպքերում էլ ճշմարտությունը միակն է՝ հիվանդը պետք է լիարժեքորեն տեղեկացված լինի իր վիճակի, նաեւ՝ հիվանդության ելքի մասին:


տնից հետից հեռու, բայց օրինակ չարօրակ ուռուցքով հիվանդն դա ասելով /ինչ ու հաճախ շահադիտական նպատակներով անում են բժիշկները, իսկ ամերիկոսների մոտ ընդհանրապես անշունչ անկյանք արարածները, որոնք բժիշկ են կոչվում/ դժոխքի են վերածում հիվանդի ու նրա շրջապատի կյանքը: այդպիսի հիվանդենրը հաճախ հանդես են բերում ագրեսիվ, ամեն ինչ քարուքանդ անելու վարքագիծ, ու շատ քիչ մարդիկ /տղամարդ-ամուսիններ/կարող են դիմանալ այսպիսի վարքագծին:
իսկ այդպիսի հիվադությունը նախ և առաջ ենթադրում է մարդու օպտիմիզմ ու համոզմունք, որ ինքը կհաղթի ու նաև լիքը դրական օրինակներ, որ ինչպես իքսը հաղթեց…
չի կարելի ասել: սա անչափ վտանգավոր է:
…
կարելի է ասել միայն, եթե 100% վստահ ես, որ հիվանդին դա կօգնի կազդուրվել:
իսկ կտակ, մտակ, հրաժեշտ  բան դրանք հավայի բաներ են ու դրա համար հաճախ 5 րոպեն էլ ա հերիք

----------


## ArmBoy

> տնից հետից հեռու, բայց օրինակ չարօրակ ուռուցքով հիվանդն դա ասելով /ինչ ու հաճախ շահադիտական նպատակներով անում են բժիշկները, իսկ ամերիկոսների մոտ ընդհանրապես անշունչ անկյանք արարածները, որոնք բժիշկ են կոչվում/ դժոխքի են վերածում հիվանդի ու նրա շրջապատի կյանքը: այդպիսի հիվանդենրը հաճախ հանդես են բերում ագրեսիվ, ամեն ինչ քարուքանդ անելու վարքագիծ, ու շատ քիչ մարդիկ /տղամարդ-ամուսիններ/կարող են դիմանալ այսպիսի վարքագծին:
> իսկ այդպիսի հիվադությունը նախ և առաջ ենթադրում է մարդու օպտիմիզմ ու համոզմունք, որ ինքը կհաղթի ու նաև լիքը դրական օրինակներ, որ ինչպես իքսը հաղթեց…
> չի կարելի ասել: սա անչափ վտանգավոր է:
> …
> կարելի է ասել միայն, եթե 100% վստահ ես, որ հիվանդին դա կօգնի կազդուրվել:
> իսկ կտակ, մտակ, հրաժեշտ  բան դրանք հավայի բաներ են ու դրա համար հաճախ 5 րոպեն էլ ա հերիք


Մտքերդ հետաքրքիր են, բայց՝ անհիմն: Նախ, չհասկացա, թե ինչո՞ւ պետք է բժիշկը շահադիտական նպատակով հիվանդին տեղյակ պահի իր հիվանդության մասին: Հակառակն ասեիր, էլի կհասկանայի. ինքս հանդիպել եմ դեպքերի, երբ բժիշկը, հեքիմը կամ ՚՚շամանը՚՚ ասել են, որ կբուժեն, վերցրել են մի կլորիկ գումար ու սկսել իրենց շոու-բիզնեսը:

Ամերիկացի բժիշկների վերաբերյալ չարժե նման տոնով վերաբերվել: Ամենալավ բժիշկն ամենաճիշտ բուժող բժիշկն է, եւ ոչ թե հիվանդին որպես փողի քսակ նայողը: Ամերիկայում բժիշկը կախված չէ հիվանդի գրպանից, իսկ մեզ մոտ բժիշկը մտած է այդ գրպանը (իհարկե, բացառություն միշտ էլ լինում է, սակայն մի բան պնդելու համար, պետք է վերցնել ընդհանուրը եւ ոչ թե եզակի դեպքերը):

Մի՛ կարծիր, թե հիվանդից ճշմարտությունը պահելը մեծ հումանիզմ է: Իսկ ճշմարտությունը բնավ այն չէ, թե՝ ՚՚դու մեռնելու ես՚՚, այլ այն, որ ՚՚Ձեզ մոտ ախտորոշվել է...՚՚ ու ասել այն ամենը ինչ կա՝ ներկան, բուժումը, բուժման արդյունավետությունը, սպասվող ելքերը ու տենց...

Ես հիվանդն եմ, դու՝ բժիշկը: Կներես արտահայտությանս համար, բայց դու շատ բան չես վերցնո՞ւմ քո վրա, որ իմ մասին բան գիտես՝ իմ ամենամեծ արժեքի՝ առողջությանս մասին, ու ինձնից թաքուն ես պահում: 

Դե, եկեք էդ դեպքում ՄԻԱՎ-վարակակիրին չասենք, որ նա հիվանդ է, թող գնա աջ ու ձախ վարակ տարածի, եկեք ընդհանրապես հիվանդին ոչ մի բան էլ չասենք իր մասին: Ու պատասխանենք սենց՝ ՚՚Այ քեզ բա՜ն, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ինձնից, եղբայր, փողդ տվել ես, մի բան կանենք կղրգենք տուն...՚՚:

Վտանգավոր է ոչ թե հիվանդին չասելը, այլ վտանգավոր է նրա իրավունքների ոտնահարումը: Վտանգավոր է ու ոչ բարոյական: Դուք նրան հնարավորություն չեք տալիս՝ պլանավորելու իր առանց այդ էլ կարճ ապագա օրերը: Սա շատ կարեւոր է, ու երբեք չի կարելի անտեսել սա:

Իսկ հիվանդի ագրեսիվությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի ճշմարտությունն իմանալու հետ: Կարող ես գնալ ատամնաբույժի մոտ, ատամդ հանես, ու այնպիսի արհամարհանքի հանդիպել, որ ողջ կյանքդ ագրեսիվությամբ լցվես բոլոր բժիշկների նկատմամբ:

Ստելով, հիվանդին չես օգնի: Սա է ճշմարտությունը: Ու չարժե հիվանդին հարիֆի կամ անգրագետի տեղ դնել:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

հարգելիս  :Smile: 
մարդու իրավունքներ և այլ նմանատիպ կատրգերիանը ստեղ գործող արժեքներ չեն: դատապարտված մարդը միշտ էլ ձջռքը գցում ա որտեղից կարա, իսկ իրա անճարությւոնը տրաքացնում ա իրա ամենամոտիկ շրջապատի վրա:
մարդում երբեք պետք չի ասել, որ ինքը կմեռնի:
դա կատաստրոֆիկ սխալ է, ու բացառիկ մարդիկ են պատրաստ դա ընդունել այնպես, ինչպես /վստահ եմ/ որ դու ես կարծում:
…
շատ բաներ կան, որ մարդուն չեն հայտնում օրինակ գիտնականները, քաղաքագետները, տնտեսագերտները… և այլ, պարզ հասկանալով որ դա կբերի պանիկայի ու կործանիչ ելքի:
երբեք մի կարծի, թե մարդը ռոբոտ է ու լրիվ ալգորիթմիկ կառավարվող օբեկտ: մարդ հաճախ ինք իրեն կառավարել չի կարողանում, իսկ սենց դեպքում, երբ գիտի որ էսօր էգուց ա, ման ա գալի մեղավոր ու ՛գտոնում՛ ա:

----------


## ArmBoy

> ... մարդու իրավունքներ և այլ նմանատիպ կատրգերիանը ստեղ գործող արժեքներ չեն:


Վատ չէր... բա ես էլ "սխալմամբ" կարծում էի, որ մարդու իրավունքները գործում են միշտ ու բոլոր պարագաներում: Որ մեզ մոտ վայրկյանը մեկ դա ոտնահարվում է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն ժամանակի մի պահին պետք է կիրառել, մյուս պահին՝ ձեռնպահ մնալ:





> երբեք մի կարծի, թե մարդը ռոբոտ է ու լրիվ ալգորիթմիկ կառավարվող օբեկտ:


Հաշվի կառնեմ  :Smile: 

Լավ, ինձ թվում է, որ ես՝ իմն եմ ասելու, դու՝ քոնը: Սենց չեղավ: 

Հարց 1. *հիվանդն իրավունք ունի՞ իր վիճակի մասին ստանալու ճիշտ եւ լիարժեք տեղեկություն*:

Հարց 2. *Բժիշկն իրավունք ունի՞ ստելու, այն էլ՝ իր հիվանդին:*: ՈՒշադրություն՝ բժշկական էթիկան պահանջում է, որ բժիշկը պետք է լինի ազնիվ ու էլի տենց լիքը լավ-լավ բաներ...

Այս հարցերին որ պատասխանես ճիշտ, այլ ոչ թե այնպես, ինչպես քեզ է ձեռք տալիս, ամեն ինչը կընկնի իր տեղը:

----------


## dvgray

> Վատ չէր... բա ես էլ "սխալմամբ" կարծում էի, որ մարդու իրավունքները գործում են միշտ ու բոլոր պարագաներում: Որ մեզ մոտ վայրկյանը մեկ դա ոտնահարվում է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն ժամանակի մի պահին պետք է կիրառել, մյուս պահին՝ ձեռնպահ մնալ:


հիվանդ, մահացու հիվանդ  մարդու, ոչ ամերիկյան կինոի հերոս, սովորական մարդը արդեն դադարում է լիարժեք մարդ լինելուց: ասածս հասկանում եմ, որ այնքան էլ համարժեք չի, բայց հոգեկան հիվանդը չի օգտվում չէ՞ մարդու իրավունքների շատ բաղկացուցիչներից:   




> Լավ, ինձ թվում է, որ ես՝ իմն եմ ասելու, դու՝ քոնը: Սենց չեղավ: 
> 
> Հարց 1. *հիվանդն իրավունք ունի՞ իր վիճակի մասին ստանալու ճիշտ եւ լիարժեք տեղեկություն*:
> 
> Հարց 2. *Բժիշկն իրավունք ունի՞ ստելու, այն էլ՝ իր հիվանդին:*: ՈՒշադրություն՝ բժշկական էթիկան պահանջում է, որ բժիշկը պետք է լինի ազնիվ ու էլի տենց լիքը լավ-լավ բաներ...
> 
> Այս հարցերին որ պատասխանես ճիշտ, այլ ոչ թե այնպես, ինչպես քեզ է ձեռք տալիս, ամեն ինչը կընկնի իր տեղը:


1. իրեն ղեկավարող հիվանդը իհարկե: սակայն եթե այդ ճշմարտության պատճառով հիանդը դադարելու է հանդես բերել նորմալ, նորմաների մեջ տեղավորվող ադեկվատ  ռեակցիա, ապա բժիշկը դա հայտնելով ավելի շուտ նմանվում է դահիճի, քանի որ իրականում նա նաև կրճատում է հինվանդի կյանքի տևոությունը, իսկ իր հարազատների կյանքը դարձնում դժոխք:
ես ինչ որ ասում եմ, իմանալով եմ ասում  :Wink: 

2. ճշմարտությունը չասել դեռ չի նշանակում ստել:
օրինակ, եթե ես իմանամ, որ վաղը Պողոսին գործից հանելու են, սակայն իրեն դա չեմ ասում, ապա ես սուտասան չեմ չէ՞  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

Դա այն բաներից է, ինչի մասին մարդուն չի կարելի խաբել: Եթե մարդը բավականաչափ քաջություն չունի դրա հետ համակերպվել, դա իր պրոբլեմն է:
Մահն անխուսափելի է: Բոլորս մեռնելու ենք: Համարեք, որ ես բժիշկն եմ, ու բոլորիդ այս դիագնոզն եմ դնում:
Որովհետև բոլորս մեռնելու ենք: Մեկի գլխին դաշնամուր կընկնի, մեկը նոր տարուն խոլեստերինի մահացու դոզա կստանա, մեկը կկախվի և այլն: Միգուցե հենց դու, ով կարդում ես, վաղը մեքենայի տակ ընկնես: Իսկ միգուցե և ես սա գրելու համար ընկնեմ քո դուբինկի տակ ու կնքեմ ցինիկ մահկանացուս :LOL: 
Մի՞թե սա այդքան վախենալի է: Մի՞թե ամսաթիվն այդքան կարևոր է:
Մարդն, ով գիտակցում է մահվան անխուսափելիությունն ու հանձնվում, վախկոտ է: Մարդն, ով դա ընդունում է որպես բնական, անհրաժեշտ բան, ավելի ազատ է ապրում, քան նա, ով վախից փակում է աչքերն ու ինքն իրեն ներշնչում, «սա միայն ուրիշների հետ է կատարվում»:
Մարդն, ով գիտի իր ժամկետը, առավելություն ունի:
Ես չէի ների, եթե ինձ խաբեին:

----------

Jarre (15.03.2009), ԿԳԴ (15.03.2009), Ուլուանա (16.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Կներեք, որ մեկ անգամ գրածս միտքը նորից կրկնում եմ այստեղ։  Պարզապես Rhayader-ի մեկնաբանությունից հետո սա շատ է սազում և իմ կարծիքով իրար հիանալիորեն լրացնում են և իրար հետևից լինելով ամբողջացնում են իրար։




> Կյանքում առանձնաշնորհում եմ ունեցել մի քանի անգամ նամակագրվել հայտնի փիլիսոփա, գիտնական և ֆանտաստ գրողներից մեկի հետ։ Նա իր նամակներից մեկում գրեց իր տեսակետը մահվան մասին. «....Մենք պետք է սովորենք կյանքը ընդունել, որպես *ժամանակահատված*, որն ունի սկիզբ ու վերջ։ Որքա՜ն էլ, որ ունիկալ լինի մեկ մարդը, նրա գոյություն ունենալը այնքան էլ չի ազդում և փոխում իրերի ընդհանուր դրությունը։ Ամենակարևորն այն է, որ մարդկային ցեղի կյանքը չդադարի և անընդհատ թարմացվի։ Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը անմահ է, բայց ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ անհատի կյանքը կարող է տևել հավիտյան, թեև չեմ ժխտում դրա հնարավորությունն էլ, այլ այն պատճառով, որ *յուրաքանչյուր մարդ արարած կյանքի չդադարող և չընդհատվող շղթայում անհրաժեշտ օղակ է*։ Մահվան հարցում մենք *չպետք է լինենք անկիրթ մարդիկ՝ վախենալով մահվանից*, այլ պետք է պատրաստ լինենք այն ընդունելու հանուն կյանքի թարմացման։ *Մենք պարտավոր ենք մահանալ։....*Սակայն ինչը կարող է օգնել մարդուն, որ նա կարողանա համարձակորեն ընդունել մահը։ Ես և այլ գիտնականներ կարծում ենք, որ գիտությունը սպանում է Աստծուն, սակայն սա հենց այն խնդիրներից է, որ գիտությունը, արվեստը կամ մեկ ուրիշ բան, երբեք չի կարող լուծել առանց Աստծու»։ Ի դեպ, այս միտքը փոքր ինչ այլ բառերով և խոսքերով հանդիպում է նրա գրած տարբեր գիտաֆանտաստիկ վեպերում և պատմություններում։

----------


## ivy

Նուրբ հարց է: Կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում ես կուզենայի իմանալ, միայն եթե ապրելու ժամանակը շատ կարճ չի: Ասենք, եթե էնքան վատ վիճակ է, որ մի երկու օր հազիվ ձգեմ, հաստատ չէի ուզի իմանալ, իսկ եթե մի քանի ամիս ժամանակ կա, թող անպայման ասեն. կկարողանամ պլանավորել կյանքիս վերջին ժամանակաշրջանը, ինչ-որ կիսատ թողած բաներ ավարտել, չկատարած գործեր անել, վերջին երազանքներ իրականացնել:

----------

Jarre (15.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Եթե ArmBoy-ի կարծիքի իրական պատճառները պարզ են, այն է.



> Հարց 1. հիվանդն իրավունք ունի՞ իր վիճակի մասին ստանալու ճիշտ եւ լիարժեք տեղեկություն:
> 
> Հարց 2. Բժիշկն իրավունք ունի՞ ստելու, այն էլ՝ իր հիվանդին:: ՈՒշադրություն՝ բժշկական էթիկան պահանջում է, որ բժիշկը պետք է լինի ազնիվ ու էլի տենց լիքը լավ-լավ բաներ...


և այս ամենի վրա հիմված մյուս խնդիրները նույնպես պարզ են, ապա, կներեք, Jarre և Rhayader, կրկին ընկաք ռոմանտիկայի գիրկը: Որևէ մարդու չի կարող չանհանգստացնել իր շուտով մեռնելու փաստի գիտակցումը: Ավելին՝ որևէ մեկը չի կարող այն ծանր չտանել: Մարդը չի կարող հանգիստ մեռնել մի քանի ամսում՝ չհաշված որոշ բացառություններ/ նկատի ունեմ որոշ երկարատև խիստ ծանր հիվանդություններ/… Չեմ հավատում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը, երբևէ մահապատժի ենթարկվելիս, քիթը ցցած է ընդունել մահը, կամ վերևից իր վրա ընկնող դաշնամուրի առկայությունը: Վերջին դեպքում, բնականաբար մարդը ոռնում է ոչ թե ցավից, այլ վախից: Բոլորն էլ մահից վախենում են: Չեմ հավատում, որ այստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը չի վախենում:

----------


## Jarre

> Որևէ մարդու չի կարող չանհանգստացնել իր շուտով մեռնելու փաստի գիտակցումը: Ավելին՝ որևէ մեկը չի կարող այն ծանր չտանել: Մարդը չի կարող հանգիստ մեռնել մի քանի ամսում՝ չհաշված որոշ բացառություններ/ նկատի ունեմ որոշ երկարատև խիստ ծանր հիվանդություններ/…


Մարկիզ ջա՛ն, միշտ ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել քո գրառումներին և հավանել եմ քո օբյեկտիվությունը ու տակտի զգացումդ։  Դրա համար էլ շա՜տ եմ խնդրում, մինչև նման մտքեր գրելը մտածիր, որ մի գուցե այդ մտքերի հեղինակը հենց ինքը գտնվում է այդ դժվար վիճակում ու գրել է այն ինչ իրեն ուժ է տալիս մահի ու կյանքի դժվար պայքարում։  Ու մի գուցե՝ «էլի ընկար ռոմանտիկայի գիրկը» արտահայտությունը կոտրի ու փշրի այդ մարդու հույսը և գաղափարը, որը նրան դեռ ուժ է տալիս ապրելու։




> Որևէ մարդու չի կարող չանհանգստացնել իր շուտով մեռնելու փաստի գիտակցումը: Ավելին՝ որևէ մեկը չի կարող այն ծանր չտանել: Մարդը չի կարող հանգիստ մեռնել մի քանի ամսում՝ չհաշված որոշ բացառություններ/ նկատի ունեմ որոշ երկարատև խիստ ծանր հիվանդություններ/…





> Բոլորն էլ մահից վախենում են: Չեմ հավատում, որ այստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը չի վախենում:


Այո՛, չկա մարդ որ ծանր չտանի կամ որ ուրախանա։  Բայց իմ ասածը այն է, որ չասելը հարցի լուծում չի։

Եթե նույն սկզունքով առաջնորդենք, ուրեմն ծնողն էլ չպետք է իմանա իր երեխայի մահվան մասին, քանի որ չկա ծնող որ այդ լուրը թեթև կտանի կամ չկա ծնող որ չի վախենում այդ սարսափելի լուրից։

Իսկ դու փորձե՞լ ես նայել մեդալի հակառակ կողմը։  Եթե մարդուն չենք ասում, որ ինքը մահանալու է, ու անկապ ու անհիմն հույսեր ենք տալիս, ու էտ մարդը ապրում է այն հույսով որ հեսա լավանալու է, բայց գնալով վատանում է, դու գիտե՞ս թե այդ չիրականացող հույսը հոգեկան ինչ վիճակի կարող է հասցնել մարդուն։

Ուրեմն արի ոչ մեկի նախընտրությունը չքննադատենք։  Ինչպես ես իմ գրառումներում արդեն նշել էի՝



> Շատ կարևոր է այս հարցում անհատական մոտեցում ցույց տալ, քանի որ ամեն մարդ մի ձև կարող է արձագանքել։


Ես ընդունում եմ, որ կան մարդիկ որ շատ անկանխամտածված արձագանք կարող են տալ իրենց մահացու հիվանդությունը իմանալու նորությանը և նրանց հարազատները կարող են որոշել նրան չասել։  

Բայց խնդրում եմ, որ դու էլ միանշանակ մոտեցում ցույց մի տուր, ու ընդունիր, որ ասելը սխալ չի, ու պետք չի անտեսել ասելու օգուտները։  

Ու ես համաձայն եմ Ռայադերի ասածին, որ բոլոր ապրող մարդիկ գիտակցում են, որ մի օր մահանալու են և որ այսօր իրենք դեռ չեն կարող հավիտյան ապրել։  Ուստի պետք է դաստիարակել մարդկանց այս առումով, որ այդ օրը գալիս նրանց արձագանքը հնարավորինս հավասարակշռված լինի։

----------


## Մարկիզ

Jarre ջան, ճիշտ ես, որոշ մտքերիդ հետ համաձայն եմ: Որոշ դեպքերում կարելի է հաշվի առնել տվյալ մարդու անհատական որոշ առանձնահատկություններ, նրա ներընտանեկան վիճակը, ընտանիքը անդամների կարծիքն այդ հաշվով և ասել… Ընդունեցի:
Կյանքը գեղեցիկ է՝ անկախ նրանից մարդը անբուժելի հիվանդ է՞, թե՞ ոչ/ չհաշված որոշ բացառություններ/… Եվ հետևաբար մարդու կողմից շուտով մեռնելու փաստի գիտակցումը չի կարող հանգիստ ընդունվել: Ինչպե՞ս դաստիարակել: Դա ուղղակի հնարավոր չէ: Անգամ վեց ամիս իր մահապատժին սպասած մարդը, մահապատժի ժամանակ վախենում և համապատասխան վարք է դրսևորում: Լինել հնարավորինս հավասարակշռված՝ ուղղակի կարծում եմ՝ ֆիզիոլոգիորեն և հոգեբանորեն հնարավոր չէ:

----------

Jarre (15.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Լինել հնարավորինս հավասարակշռված՝ ուղղակի կարծում եմ՝ ֆիզիոլոգիորեն և հոգեբանորեն հնարավոր չէ:


Մարկիզ ջան, ես էլ եմ համաձայն, ավելի ճիշտ՝ վստահ, վերը նշած մտքերիդ և մանավանդ այս մեջբերածի հետ։  Երբեք մարդ չի կարողանա համակերպվել իր կամ հարազատի մահվան հետ։  Երբե՛ք։ Պարզապես կարծում եմ, որ այսօր պիտի կարողանանք ինչ որ ձև մեզ պատրաստել դրան, որ *հնարավորինս* թեթև տանենք, որովհետև դա անխուսափելի է... ահա՛ դառը իրականությունը։  Ինչպես ասում են Ֆրանսիացիները՝ սէլավի.... :Sad:

----------


## ArmBoy

Լավ, երեւի թե բանը հասավ այնտեղ, որ մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասնեմ միտքս, ելնելով հարգելի ակումբցու այս խոսքերից.




> ես ինչ որ ասում եմ, իմանալով եմ ասում ...


Գրածդ սմայլիկով էր, իսկ ես ավելի լուրջ կասեմ.

1. Չեմ կարծում, որ այս թեմայում  կարծիք հայտնողներից մեկնումեկն ինձնից ավելի շատ մահացող մարդ է տեսել
2. Հավատացած եմ, որ նույն այս թեմայում իրենց մտքերը շարադրողներից մեկնումեկն ինձնից ավելի շատ մարդու կյանք չի փրկել
3. Համոզված եմ, որ նման թեմաների շուրջ ինձնից ավելի շատ այլ ակումբցի այս թեմաներով չի խորացել: Կամ՝ խորացել է միայն այս թեմայի շրջանակներում կամ էլ եւս մեկ-երկու առիթներով: Իսկ ես՝ տեսեք ստորագրությունս:

Ուրեմն սկսենք նրանից, որ, իմ հարցերն, ըստ էության մնացին անպատասխան: Եթե պատասխանեիք, ապա այլ հարցեր ձեզ մոտ չէին մնա:

*Հարց 1. հիվանդն իրավունք ունի՞ իր վիճակի մասին ստանալու ճիշտ եւ լիարժեք տեղեկություն:*

Այո, ունի: Իսկ բժիշկն էլ պարտավոր է տրամադրել լիարժեք եւ ճիշտ տեղեկություն իր հիվանդին: 

*Հարց 2. Բժիշկն իրավունք ունի՞ ստելու, այն էլ՝ իր հիվանդին:*

Ոչ, չունի: Ասում եք՝ ճշմարտությունը թաքցնելը ստել չէ: Այս դեպքում՝ նույնն է: Եթե հիվանդի մոտ, ասենք, թոքերի քաղցկեղ է, ու բժիշկն էլ, իմանալով այս ախտորոշումը, թաքցնում է նրանից (հլը պատկերացրեք, թե ո՞նց է թաքցնելու, ասենք, հիվանդը հարցնում է, բժիշկն էլ ասում է՝ չգիտե՞մ, հա՞, կամ էլ ասում է՝ Ձեզ մոտ թոքախտ է, կամ էլ ասում է՝ դեռ չենք պարզել - սրանք թաքցնելո՞ւ, թե՞ սուտ ասելու արդյունքներ են):

Այնուհետեւ՝ ինչո՞ւ եք ծանր հիվանդությամբ տառապող հիվանդին պատկերացնում որպես "գել ու գազան"՝ ո՜նց է երեւում, որ ծանր հիվանդ կամ չեք տեսել, կամ էլ մեկ-երկու հոգու եք տեսել: Նրանք ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում մեզնից, ու ոչ ոք չի կարող նվազեցնել նրանց իրավունքները՝ ինչ-որ մակդիրներ կպցնելով: 

Ավելին ասեմ՝ նրանց իրավունքներն ավելի են, քան մեր: Նրանք ավելի մեծ օգնության կարիք ունեն: Երբեք չփորձեք դիմացինին սուտ խոսալով, կամ, Ձեր խոսքերով ասած, ճիշտը թաքցնելով, օգնել կամ կարեկցել նրան: Սա օգնություն չէ: 

Մարդու անհատականության հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել, սակայն, սա մեզ կօգնի միայն որոշելու ինչ-որ մի լուր հայտնելու ձեւը, եղանակը, խոսքի ոճը, եւ ոչ թե այն՝ ասե՞լ, թե՞ չասել:

Մարդ կա, որ իմանում է, որ ատամը պիտի հանեն, հիստերիա է բարձրացնում ու "գնում էն աշխարհ-գալիս": Նրա՞ն ինչ պիտի "խաբվի", պիտի ասվի՝ աքցանով ատամդ խուտուտ ենք տալո՞ւ:

Այնուհետեւ: Հիվանդության մասին տեղեկացնելն ինչո՞ւ եք նույնացնում մահվան լուրի մասին: Ասել՝ դու հիվանդ ես X հիվանդությամբ հո նույնը չէ՞, որ ասես՝ "աչքդ լույս, վաղը ես էլ քեզ չեմ զննելու, որովհետեւ ես կգամ, բայց դու տեղում չես լինի":

Այլ օրինակ վեցրեք. կան, չէ՞, վիրահատական այնպիսի միջամտություններ, որոնք մահվան բարձր ռիսկով են օժտված: Հիմա, ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում, հիվանդին, որը պարզ գիտակցությամբ է, չասե՞լ այդ մասին: Ճշմարտությունը պահե՞լ: 

Կան հավասարակշռված մարդիկ, կան անկայուն հոգեվարքով մարդիկ, սակայն բոլորն էլ ունեն նույն իրավունքները: Ու ոչ ինձ, ոչ էլ ձեզնից մեկնումեկին է տրված որոշելու՝ պե՞տք է նրանց իրավունքները խախտել, թե՞ ոչ:

Հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին: Նա օգտվում է բոլոր այն իրավունքներից, ինչ որ, ասենք, շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդը: Եթե նույնիսկ կան բացառություններ, ապա դրանք ընդամենը ուղղված են դարձյալ նրա կյանքը պահպանելուն եւ/կամ շրջապատի անվտանգությունը ապահովելուն: Ձեզ թվում է հոգեկան հիվանդը (չնչին բացառություններով) չունի՞ բժիշկ ընտրելու եւ այլ հնարավորություններից: Եթե մեր նման երկրում չի կիրառվում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդ իրավունքներից նա զրկված է: 

Առայժմ այսքանը: Հարցեր լինելու դեպքում՝ համեցեք:

----------

Jarre (16.03.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (17.03.2009), Մարկիզ (16.03.2009), Ուլուանա (17.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Կան հավասարակշռված մարդիկ, կան անկայուն հոգեվարքով մարդիկ, սակայն բոլորն էլ ունեն նույն իրավունքները: Ու ոչ ինձ, ոչ էլ ձեզնից մեկնումեկին է տրված որոշելու՝ պե՞տք է նրանց իրավունքները խախտել, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին: Նա օգտվում է բոլոր այն իրավունքներից, ինչ որ, ասենք, շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդը: Եթե նույնիսկ կան բացառություններ, ապա դրանք ընդամենը ուղղված են դարձյալ նրա կյանքը պահպանելուն եւ/կամ շրջապատի անվտանգությունը ապահովելուն: Ձեզ թվում է հոգեկան հիվանդը (չնչին բացառություններով) չունի՞ բժիշկ ընտրելու եւ այլ հնարավորություններից: Եթե մեր նման երկրում չի կիրառվում, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այդ իրավունքներից նա զրկված է:


Նշածդ բոլոր մտքերի հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ։  Եթե գրառումներս նայել ես, ապա տեսնում ես, որ ես էլ եմ կողմ ասելուն։  Բայց կարծում եմ չարժի այս հարցում առաջնորդվել միայն իրավունքներով և օրենքներով, քանի որ հոգեկան անհավասարակշռված մարդը և առավել ևս հոգեկան հիվանդը շատ անսպասելի ռեակցիա կարող են տալ այսպիսի լուրին։  Ստին միանշանակ դեմ եմ, բայց հեռատեսությանն ու շրջահայեցորեն վարվելուն՝ ոչ։

----------


## dvgray

> Ու ոչ ինձ, ոչ էլ ձեզնից մեկնումեկին է տրված որոշելու՝ պե՞տք է նրանց իրավունքները խախտել, թե՞ ոչ:


անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ իրավունքի մասին է խոսքը: կարծեմ օրենսդրական այդպիսի ակտ չկա, որը կարգավորի այս հարցը, թե բժիշկը պարտավոր է հայտնել հիվանդին, որ ինքը որոշակի ժամանակից հետո մահանալու է, հակառակ դեպքում նրան հասում է xx պատիճը:
թե՞ կա, ես չգիտեմ:
 իսկ եթե բարոյական դաշտի մասին է խոսքը գնում, ապա սա ուրիշ հարց է: սակայն մինչ այդ կուզենայի իմանալ թե ինչ՞ իրավունքի մասին է գնում խոսքը:



> Հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին: Նա օգտվում է բոլոր այն իրավունքներից, ինչ որ, ասենք, շաքարային դիաբետով հիվանդը: Եթե նույնիսկ կան բացառություններ, ապա դրանք ընդամենը ուղղված են դարձյալ* նրա կյանքը պահպանելուն եւ/կամ շրջապատի անվտանգությունը ապահովելուն*:


այ հարցն էլ դա է,  որ իրա ու շրջապատի անվտանգությունից ելնելով: իսկ քո տրամաբանական շղթայով շարժվելով կպարզվի, որ դա հոգեկան հիվանդի իրավունքի սահմանափակում է, որ ասենք իրան ի տարբերություն դիաբետով հիվանդի, զրկում ես ասենք երկաթուղու գնացքի վագոնավար աշխատելու իրավունքից, կամ էլ նրանց չի հասնում վարոդական *իրավունք*:
…

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե ArmBoy-ի կարծիքի իրական պատճառները պարզ են, այն է.
> 
> և այս ամենի վրա հիմված մյուս խնդիրները նույնպես պարզ են, ապա, կներեք, Jarre և Rhayader, կրկին ընկաք ռոմանտիկայի գիրկը:


Մարկիզ, ռոմանտիկան այստեղ այնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան գվինեական խոզուկները:
Իմ ասածն այն էր, որ մահվանից վախեցող մարդն ինքն իրեն թաղում է անմահության իլյուզիայի՝ մայայի մեջ (ահա քեզ ռոմանտիկա), իսկ ես դեռ ողջ կյանքումս ոչ մեկին չեմ տեսել, որ պատրանքից կամ ստից բարիք ստանա:
Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով, մահվանից պակաս վախենալի բան աշխարհում չկա:
Մահապատժի մասին՝ կախաղան գնացողների հումորին ոչ մի հումոր չի հասնի: Ոչ ոք այնքան լիարժեք չի ծիծաղում, ոչ ոք այնքան անկեղծ չի, ինչքան դեպի կախաղան քայլող մարդը: Երևի մահվան գիտակցությունն է ազատում նրանց ստից:
Այնինչ մենք բոլորս էլ դեպի մեր կախաղանն ենք քայլում (ինչ Քինգավարի հնչեց): Պարզապես նրանք գիտակցում են դա, իսկ մենք՝ ոչ: Նրանք ազատ են, իսկ մենք՝ ոչ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, ռոմանտիկան այստեղ այնքան կապ ունի, ինչքան *գվինեական խոզուկները*:
> Իմ ասածն այն էր, որ մահվանից վախեցող մարդն ինքն իրեն թաղում է անմահության իլյուզիայի՝ մայայի մեջ (ահա քեզ ռոմանտիկա), իսկ ես դեռ ողջ կյանքումս ոչ մեկին չեմ տեսել, որ պատրանքից կամ ստից բարիք ստանա:
> Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով, մահվանից պակաս վախենալի բան աշխարհում չկա:
> *Մահապատժի մասին՝ կախաղան գնացողների հումորին ոչ մի հումոր չի հասնի: Ոչ ոք այնքան լիարժեք չի ծիծաղում, ոչ ոք այնքան անկեղծ չի, ինչքան դեպի կախաղան քայլող մարդը: Երևի մահվան գիտակցությունն է ազատում նրանց ստից:*
> Այնինչ մենք բոլորս էլ դեպի մեր կախաղանն ենք քայլում (ինչ Քինգավարի հնչեց): Պարզապես նրանք գիտակցում են դա, իսկ մենք՝ ոչ: Նրանք ազատ են, իսկ մենք՝ ոչ:


Rhayader, երևի մարդ էակին շփոթում ես «գվինեական խոզուկներ» -ի հետ: Այդ որտեղ՞ ես տեսել մարդ, որը մահապատժի ժամանակ ծիծաղում, ժպտում ու վերջում էլ աչքով է անում դիմացի կանգնած սիրուն աղջկան: :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ, իմ կարծիքով, շատ շատերը, լուրը իմանալիս, ոչ թե մահվանից են վախենում, այլ դրա հետ կապված «դժվարություններից». ցավեր, հաշմանդամություն, անլիարժեքության կնիք, բեռ դառնալու վախ, հարազատներին ցավ պատճառելու և դրանից ինքն իրեն վատ զգալու զգացում և այլն: Իզուր չէ, որ հաճախ ասում են «Քնեի, էլ վեր չկենայի»: *Rhayader*, էս դեպքում քո ասածը մնում է ճիշտ, բայց դառնում է թերի: Մահվանից, ըստ էության, վախենալն անիմաստ է, որովհետև վախենում ես ինչ-որ բան կորցնելուց, ինչ-որ բանից զրկվելուց, ինչ-որ բանի չհասնելուց, կիսատ թողնելուց, ինչ-որ մեկին էլ չտեսնելուց և այլն և այլն, բայց, ամեն դեպքում, վախենում ես *դու*: Իսկ մահվանից հետո էլ ոչ մի *դու* էլ չի լինի, որ վախենա կամ չվախենա, զրկվի կամ չզրկվի, զգա կամ չզգա: Այնինչ մահվանը հաջորդող բոլոր փուլերում մարդն, այնուամենայնիվ, ողջ է լինում (հետաքրքիր սոփեստություն էր բայց), այսինքն՝ ենթակա է լինում ողջ մարդուն անհանգստացնող ամեն ինչի, որոնք էլ ավելի են սրվում մոտալուտ մահվան պատճառով:

----------

Ֆրեյա (17.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հիվանդին պե՞տք է ասել ճշմարտությունը: Քննարկեք, հետո հարցում կավելացնեմ:


Ես նախ կուզեի տեսնել բժիշկ, որը ինքը իսկապես գիտի ճշմարտությունը։ Բժշկությունը ճշգրիտ գիտությունների շարքին չի պատկանում, հետևաբար ճշմարտության մասին խոսելը այդքան էլ կարծում եմ տեղին չէ։ Ուղղակի կարելի է խոսել կասկածի մասին։ Ասենք բժիշկը 99 տոկոսով համոզված է, որ հիվանդը կմեռնի առաջիկա ժամերի ընթացքում, էն մի տոկոսն էլ Աստված գիտի, մենք հավատացյալ ժողովուրդ ենք, հրաշքների հավատում ենք, մեր Սուրբ գրքում էլ լիքը հրաշքների մասին կա գրված, այնպես որ Աստծունը Աստծուն, բժշկինը՝ բժշկին ( :LOL: ): 
Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ կլինի, երբ բժիշկը հիվանդին տեղեկացնում է իր *կասկածների* մասին։ Ասենք՝ «սիրելիս, հնարավոր է, որ քեզ մնացել է երեք օր»։ Առանց ձևեր թափելու, առանց խղճահարական ու տագնապալից հայացքի։ Բոլորս էլ մահկանացուներ ենք, նորմալ երևույթ է։ Իսկ կասկածի մասին տեղեկացնելը անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի մարդը ճանապարհ գնալուց առաջ գուցե փոխի իր ծրագրերը, մի քանի կարևոր գործ հասցնի անել։ Ասենք գնա Իտալիա ֆռֆռալու… Օրինակ ես այդպես կանեի :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասենք գնա Իտալիա ֆռֆռալու… Օրինակ ես այդպես կանեի


իսկ ես օրինակ /կարող ա/ կալաշնիվով բանդիտական հարձակում ձեռնարկեի  :Think: … ասենք Քոչի ընտանիքի վրա  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Վիշապ

> իսկ ես օրինակ /կարող ա/ կալաշնիվով բանդիտական հարձակում ձեռնարկեի … ասենք Քոչի ընտանիքի վրա


Դե Դիվ, հիմա խո ամեն ինչ չե՞նք ասելու, շատ էլ թեմայի անունը ճշմարտության հետ կապ ունի… վախտը կգա, մենակ բժիշկը թող ասի, տես թե ինչե՜ր ենք անելու……… :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (17.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դե Դիվ, հիմա խո ամեն ինչ չե՞նք ասելու, շատ էլ թեմայի անունը ճշմարտության հետ կապ ունի… վախտը կգա, մենակ բժիշկը թող ասի, տես թե ինչե՜ր ենք անելու………


Վիշապ, արի ընենց անեք, որ միասին նախորոք իմանանք մեր մահվան նույն օրը  :Wink:   :LOL: 
համաձայն ես՞ իմ հետ նույն օրը մեռնել  :Think:   :LOL:

----------


## ArmBoy

> անհասկանալի է, թե ինչ իրավունքի մասին է խոսքը: կարծեմ օրենսդրական այդպիսի ակտ չկա, որը կարգավորի այս հարցը, թե բժիշկը պարտավոր է հայտնել հիվանդին, որ ինքը որոշակի ժամանակից հետո մահանալու է, հակառակ դեպքում նրան հասում է xx պատիճը:
> թե՞ կա, ես չգիտեմ:
>  իսկ եթե բարոյական դաշտի մասին է խոսքը գնում, ապա սա ուրիշ հարց է: սակայն մինչ այդ կուզենայի իմանալ թե ինչ՞ իրավունքի մասին է գնում խոսքը:
> …


Հիվանդի՝ իր վիճակի մասին տեղեկացված լինելու իրավունքը գործում է ինչպես իրավական ակտերով սահմանված դրույթներով, այնպես էլ, ինչպես դու ճիշտ նշեցիր՝ բարոյական հարթության վրա: "Մի՛ ստիր"-ը ինքնին մաքուր բարոյական պահանջ է, սակայն որոշ դեպքերում այն կարգավորվում է նաեւ տարբեր ակտերով: Օրինակ՝ կեղծ վկայություն տալը կարող է հարուցել քրեական պատասխանատվություն:

Նախ՝ բարոյական կողմի մասին: Փողոցում սապատավոր ուղտի նման թքելու համար էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, պատիժ չկա: Սակայն կա բարոյականություն, որը բոլորի, առավել եւս՝ բժիշկների պատվիրաններից մեկն է:

Ասում ես՝ չես հանդիպել բժշկի ասել-չասելու վերաբերյալ որեւէ օրենսդրական ակտ: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես, բժշկի ամեն մի շարժ ու ձեւի համար մի հոդված կամ իրավական ակտ լիներ: Ասենք՝ ինչ-որ հոդվածով սահմանված լիներ՝ ՚՚Հիվանդասենյակ մտնելիս բժիշկը պետք է լիաթոք ժպտա եւ հիվանդի մահճակալին մոտենա աջ կողմից՝ մահճակալից քսան սմ հեռավորության վրա՚՚: Կամ՝ ՚՚հիվանդին զննելուց հետո օճառաջրով չլվացվելու համար բժիշկը տուգանվում է նվազագույն աշխատավարձի հարյուրապատիկով՚՚: Կան բաներ, որոնք ուղղակիորեն չեն նշվում կամ սահմանվում:

Սակայն, կա ՀՀ օրենքը ՚՚Բնակչության բժշկական օգնության եւ սպասարկման մասին՚՚, որը սահմանում է, որ.




> Հոդված 5. Մարդու իրավունքների բժշկական օգնություն եւ սպասարկում ստանալիս
> 
> Բժշկական օգնության դիմելիս, ինչպես նաեւ բժշկական օգնություն եւ սպասարկում ստանալիս յուրաքանչյուր ոք իրավունք ունի` *
> ...
> դ) իրազեկ լինել իր հիվանդության մասին եւ համաձայնություն տալ բժշկական միջամտության համար.* 
> ե) հրաժարվել բժշկական միջամտությունից, բացի սույն օրենքով նախատեսված դեպքերից.
> զ) արժանանալ հարգալից վերաբերմունքի` բժշկական օգնություն եւ սպասարկում իրականացնողների կողմից: 
> 
> *Հոդված 7. Առողջական վիճակի մասին տեղեկություն ստանալու մարդու իրավունքը
> ...


Դարձյալ նույն օրենքով սահմանվում է, որ




> Հոդված 11. Շրջապատի համար վտանգ ներկայացնող հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդու իրավունքը
> 
> Շրջապատի համար վտանգ ներկայացնող հիվանդությամբ տառապող մարդն իրավունք ունի անվճար ստանալ` պետության կողմից երաշխավորված կարգով բժշկական օգնություն եւ սպասարկում եւ բուժվել այդ նպատակի համար նախատեսված հատուկ մասնագիտացված բժշկական օգնություն եւ սպասարկում իրականացնող հաստատություններում:
> 
> Շրջապատի համար վտանգ ներկայացնող հիվանդությունների ցանկը սահմանում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը:





> այ հարցն էլ դա է,  որ իրա ու շրջապատի անվտանգությունից ելնելով: իսկ քո տրամաբանական շղթայով շարժվելով կպարզվի, որ դա հոգեկան հիվանդի իրավունքի սահմանափակում է, որ ասենք իրան ի տարբերություն դիաբետով հիվանդի, զրկում ես ասենք երկաթուղու գնացքի վագոնավար աշխատելու իրավունքից, կամ էլ նրանց չի հասնում վարոդական *իրավունք*:…



Սա նշանակում է, որ, այո, կան իրավիճակներ, երբ մարդու իրավունքները սահմանափակվում են, ինչպես կարող են սահմանափակվել ազատազրկված անձանց իրավունքները: Բայց, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ սա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է, քան այն, ինչ քննարկվում է այս էջում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ծանր հիվանդը այս իրավիճակների հետ:

Հիմա՝ հոգեկան առողջության խնդիր ունեցող անձանց իրավունքների մասին: ՀՀ օրենքը "Հոգեբուժական ծառայության մասին" սահմանում է, որ




> Հոդված 6. ՀՈԳԵԿԱՆ ԽԱՆԳԱՐՈՒՄՆԵՐՈՎ ՏԱՌԱՊՈՂ ԱՆՁԱՆՑ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ
> 
> 1. Հոգեբուժական հիվանդություններով տառապող անձանց հոգեբուժական օգնությունը երաշխավորվում է օրենքի, մարդասիրության և մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանության սկզբունքների հիման վրա:
> 
> 2. Հոգեկան խանգարումներ ունեցող անձինք ունեն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությամբ սահմանված *բոլոր իրավունքները և ազատությունները, բացառությամբ օրենքով սահմանված դեպքերի:* Հոգեկան խանգարումներ ունեցող անձինք, մասնավորապես, իրավունք ունեն`
> 
> 1) հաստատելու նամակագրական կապ.
> 2) օգտվելու հեռախոսակապից.
> 3) հանդիպելու այցելուների հետ.
> ...


Հիմա էլի շուռ գանք քո եւ այլ մեկնաբանողների պնդմանը: Հիմա փորձեք ինձ ապացուցել, որ ծանր (ոչ հոգեկան) հիվանդը եւ իրավունքների որոշակի սահամանփակում պահանջող հոգեկան հիվանդները նույն նժարի վրա են գտնվում: Կյանքը ծանր է, եւ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի "ուղեղը կարող է շուռ գալ"՝ սուր պսիխոզներ եւ այլն, ուրեմն, ի՞նչ, եկեք բոլորիս իրավունքներն էլ սահմանափակենք: Եկեք սահմանափակենք բանկերում դրամով ավանդ ունեցողների իրավունքները, որովհետեւ դոլարը որ դարձավ 450-500 դրամ, նրանց կեսն այս փաստից կգժվի: 

Եվ վերջում՝ եթե որեւէ արարքի համար պատիժ չի սահմանված, ինչը մենք հաճախ հանդիպում ենք մեր անկատար հայկական օրենսդրության մեջ, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարելի է շրջանցել չամրագրված օրենքը կամ կանոնակարգը: Մյուս կողմից, եղածները չեն կատարվում, ուր մնաց, որ չեղածները կատարվեն:

Մի քիչ երկար ստացվեց, որի համար հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը:

Հ.Գ. Էլ չասեմ, որ հիվանդի իրավունքներն ամրագրված են նաեւ տարբեր միջազգային փաստաթղթերով եւ կոնվենցիաներով, որոնց միացել է առա՜ջ գնացող Հայաստանը:

----------

Jarre (19.03.2009), Rhayader (19.03.2009), Մարկիզ (19.03.2009), Ուլուանա (19.03.2009)

----------


## Freeman

Եթե նույնիսկ ասելուց հետո մահանայի,լավ կլիներ ասեին

----------


## lulushik

իսկ իմ կարծիքով   բժշկի անկեղծությունը կարող է սպանել հիվանդին :Sad:

----------


## VisTolog

Եթե ԴՈՒՔ տառապեիք շատ ծանր անբուժելի հիվանդությամբ, կուզենայի՞ք իմանալ այդ մասին:

Ոչ: :Smile:

----------


## Հինատա

Սեփական փորձիցս եմ ասում, որ պետք չէ ճշմարտությունը իմանալ:Ճիշտ է ես չեմ տառապում անբուժելի հիվանդությամբ, բայց դա էլ դրա նման մի բան է: Ինձ բժիշկը չի ասել, ուղղակի ես եմ ականջ դրել մայրիկիս և բժշկի խոսակցությանը, բայց ահավոր փոշմանել եմ, ավելի լավ է չիմանայի:

----------

Gayl (06.06.2010)

----------


## s_hrayr

Կուզենայի, առաջ ունեի շատ լուրջ պրոբլեմ, նույնիսկ ասում էին կարողա ոտքս կտրեն, բայց մեկա իմանալուց լավը չկա:

----------

Freeman (12.07.2010)

----------


## Tornado

Գիտեք ինչ, մարդ պետք ա իմանա իր գլխի գալիքը, որ հասցնի իրագործել նպատակները: Լավե դառը ճշմարտությունը, քան քաղցր սուտը: Բայց եթե համոզված եք, որ հիվանդը շատ կտառապի,եսիմ, ավելի լավա չասեք :Sad:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իհարկե ասել ճշմարտությունը,չասելը էգոիզմ է,կարող է այդ մարդը վերջին ցանկություն ունի կատարելու :Sad: ,եթե չասեք միեւնույն է ձեր գործողություններից հիվանդը կկռահի,որ ինքը լուրջ հիվանդ է:

----------

Kita (15.06.2010), Tornado (15.06.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

ինչ հետաքրքիրա, հենց նոր էտ թեման էի կարդում...վաղԹ կլինիկական հոգեբանության քննության եմ, ու կարդում էի յատրոգենիայի մասին...ես կարծում եմ պետք է նաև փորձել հածվի առնել հիվանդի անհատական առանձնահատկությունները...ինչ գիտեք, կարողա ճշմարտությունն ասելուց նրա կյանքն ավելի կարճանա, սուիցիդն ի նկատի ունեմ...բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ, միանշանակ կուզենայի իմանալ ճշմարտությունը...

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.06.2010)

----------


## nellok

Ես կարող եմ հաստատ պատասխանել միայն իմ փոխարեն… Վստահաբար կասեմ,որ ԵՍ ԿՈՒԶԵԻ ԻՄԱՆԱԼ ԻՄ՝ ԱՆԲՈՒԺԵԼԻ ՀԻՎԱՆԴ ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ… Այդ կերպ ես կկարողանայի ավարտին հասցնել իմ կիսատ գործերը…      :Angel:

----------


## SSS

Նայած բժիշկ, նայած հիվանդ... :Smile: 
Ինքս նման բանի միջով անցել եմ, ու ասեմ, որ կնախընտրեի չիմանալը...Քանի որ բժիշկը սխալ դիագնոզ էր տվել,... մի խոսքով կարծում եմ ամենաճիշտը հարազատների հետ խորհրդակցելն է և նրանց հայեցողությանը թողնելը...
  Ինչ վերաբերվում է վախին' միակ բանը որ կա դա ափսոսանքն է քան վախը... ափսոսանք որ ինչ որ բան չես արել, որ չես անելու...չգիտեմ ինչ որ չափով էգոիզմի դրսևորումներ էլ լինում են...

----------

